# AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS



## Ferather (Jan 26, 2021)

This is a self made compilation driver based on 'Alan's DCH Mods' (all credit to him), with full DTS support. It can also be installed in circumstances where installers don't function, or if direct files are needed.
I aimed at the minimum needed to get amazing surround audio, I did NOT focus on packing lots of third party apps that can break, stop functioning over time, or after updates.

This pack includes: AAF DCH Driver 6.0.9091.1 + DTS Suite including encoder (DTS Interactive, DTS Connect, Neo PC, Surround Sensation, Boost, and more).


 
 

Please make sure all other drivers are fully removed before installing, also note you will need to disable driver signing (see here).

----

If you are like me and dislike stereo expand matrix's, and are using E-APO to get stereo surround, use 'Pre-Mix' and 'SFX/MFX'.
Note: Pre-Mix on speakers will disable the DTS effects, make sure your not using them first (mostly for stereo).



Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer - Guide here.

----

Download: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/p173wf4i4udgs/AAF+Drivers

Apps: Realtek Console, DTS Headphone X and Redistributables.

DTS (sound system) - Wikipedia


----------



## Hearick (Jan 26, 2021)

How to install ?


----------



## Bradden (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm struggling to install Alans Mod... would this be any use to me? I just run stereo through a laptop or headphones? When I can get Alans to work it improves the sound considerably.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 27, 2021)

@Hearick

First uninstall all Realtek or AAF installations from 'Apps & features'. Then restart your computer (it will probably ask you to restart). Then in 'Device Manager', check for 'Microsoft Audio Device'.

If not, right click the device and select 'Uninstall', in the next window select 'Delete .. driver', then in the 'System devices' section look for 'High Definition Audio Controller', I have two.
One of them is the Realtek device, the other one is a separate device entirely, for me the Realtek is the first one, disable it then enable it (or just restart your computer).

 
 

----

Keep repeating this process until you see only 'Microsoft Audio Device', now you can install the driver *.  Disable signing, right click the device then 'Update Driver'.
Select 'Browse my computer for drivers', then 'Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer', then 'Have Disk', find your download.

 
 

*Note: If you have any registry cleaners, please run them a few times after you have fully removed drivers (clean before install).

----

If for some reason a driver keeps coming back, you should unplug your internet from your computer, then follow the above. If that still doesn't work do the following (then restart computer):

Follow the guide above up to the point where you delete the driver (it may not show the delete option), then after uninstall, open command prompt as admin.

Type the following command: pnputil -e , this will display all installed drivers, look for the vendor and device and copy the oemX.inf name.
Now type the following command: pnputil -d oemX.inf , this will delete the driver, however it must not be in use (uninstalled).

 

Note: If you have any registry cleaners, please run them a few times after you have fully removed drivers (clean before install).

====

@Bradden

Yes it should, it uses native but manual install methods (user controlled), the audio quality is that of AAF (Alan does amazing work).
The DTS pack also supports 5.1 or 7.1 to stereo, either speakers or headphones, so you can enjoy 5.1 and 7.1 too.

Currently I am using 5.1 speakers, the DTS suit detect this, and disables stereo only enhancements.



The EQ in the Realtek Console works on analogue and digital.

----

I just put my speakers into stereo mode (normally 5.1), and then enabled 'DTS Surround Sensation Speaker', I left the settings at default, I then played multichannel AAC (see here).
The result was absolutely amazing, it was identical to my 5.1 setup, all channels played over stereo (2 speakers), even the rear was coming from behind me.

====

If you want the decoder to stay running, and light to stay lit on your receiver you can do the following:

Open the Windows 'Sound Control Panel', then select the 'Recording' tab, now Right click anywhere and select 'Show Disabled Devices'. Right click 'Stereo Mix', and enable.
Double click it, in the 'Listen' tab tick 'Listen to this device' and select your digital output (I renamed mine to Digital), then mute it in the 'Levels' tab.

 
 

====

Updated to AAF DCH *6.0.9098.1*


----------



## Bradden (Jan 28, 2021)

Just a quick question before I start playing with this. How easy is it to uninstall? I've had problems recently uninstalling/reinstalling other mods  

I just want to know how to reverse this process before I make a right mess of my laptop sound when I start the inevitable tinkering.

Thanks


----------



## Hearick (Jan 28, 2021)

Bradden said:


> Just a quick question before I start playing with this. How easy is it to uninstall? I've had problems recently uninstalling/reinstalling other mods
> 
> I just want to know how to reverse this process before I make a right mess of my laptop sound when I start the inevitable tinkering.
> 
> Thanks


Since this version is just an update driver, I think that you only need to uninstall it through Device Manager 

But @Ferather will give you a better answer


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes it fully removes by right clicking and uninstall, and tick delete driver, before you do, open task manager, and end task on 'DTSAPO3Service' and 'Realtek Audio Service'.
This makes sure the two .exe services are not running and can be deleted during the uninstall process. Run a registry cleaner after.

Technically you don't need to end the services, but in some occasions they persist due to other drivers or installs.







----

After uninstalling check the start-up tab in task manager for no Realtek.



====

E-APO stereo surround upmixer updated to version 2.2.


----------



## Bradden (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you... when I have some time over the weekend I'll have a play with it.


----------



## t4gg4rt (Jan 29, 2021)

@Ferather Hey thx for that driver! I have just connected my Receiver (with 5.1 speakers) via Toslink to my PC, installed your driver and now i am having true Surround Sound in Games like Cyberpunk (Receiver shows "DTS" and ingame if i move away from people i can here their voices over the rear speakers) So thats awesome.

But i feel like i am missing sth regarding your setup guide: If i connect my analog headset to my mainboard output and i am checking the "speaker properties" i cant see any "DTS" or "Spatial Sound" page, so no option for "DTS Neo" or "DTS Boost" etc
What am i missing? Do i have to install the Alan's DCH Mods before?

I am a bit lost :/ Thx for help in advance! 
Greetz!


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 29, 2021)

Is it anyhow possible, to add Dolby Drivers to this Package too? It's because I can't select the 2ch 48khz Option after installing the Mod


----------



## Ferather (Jan 30, 2021)

@t4gg4rt

No you don't need any other driver, can you post a screenshot of the missing tabs. That is a bug that I have not encountered (I have install tested it about 10 times).
It's possible to fix it, although I will have to send you a tool. It would be better to fully remove the issue, but atm I'm not sure what it is.

This is after a fresh install of Windows 10 x64 20H2 (never had any sound drivers installed yet):



====

@Metal-Tom

Currently DTS is indeed enforced. Let me check the tool to make sure you can change it, and then back again. It's done using keys.
Edit, here you go, I made a text file with the current keys and which key you need to make it PCM, and back to DTS.



====

Currently I am working on DTS APO 4 and DTS:X Ultra, I'm making some progress.



====


----------



## xsir (Jan 30, 2021)

same to me. I can't see DTS tab. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ferather (Jan 30, 2021)

Download the attachment above, not sure why the key has not been set, my guess is there is a problem with Windows or a previous driver (typical).
Inside is FX Configurator and the correct APO keys in a text file, you want property page for 'speakers', save and restart PC.



Did you previously have AFF installed before this?


----------



## xsir (Jan 30, 2021)

I've tried the Fx configurator and it does not work.
This is my panel at this moment.

I've installed a fresh windows copy even with NO realtek official audio drivers from msi motherboad website.

Thanks


----------



## dododo (Jan 30, 2021)

DTS：X Ultra


----------



## Ferather (Jan 30, 2021)

@xsir

By it didn't work do you mean the app didn't work, or the change didn't work? If the change did not work, even after PC restart, check the key is still there, if not then:
Open command prompt as admin and type: pnputil.exe -e > c:\drivers.txt     -  Then message me the text file.

If the app doesn't work, I can attach a different one that definitely works.


----------



## xela (Jan 30, 2021)

I modified the driver, I removed everything that was DTS. I replaced DTS with Dolby Atmos for Gaming and DolbyHomeTheater v4 (Dolby PCEE4), I tested it works very well both. I tried to add DolbyDigitalPlusHT (DS1) but no I succeeded. Neither Dolby Atmos for Gaming and DolbyHomeTheater v4 works, nor DolbyDigitalPlusHT. I need help to integrate DolbyDigitalPlusHT. Thanks


----------



## t4gg4rt (Jan 30, 2021)

@Ferather Thx for your quick answer
i have used the fx configurator and i have  put in the APO keys for the analog speaker output and the digital output (and i have restarted the pc) so it looks like that now:

analog speaker:




digital:





After i used the FX configurator (see pictures below) my panel for the speakers looks like this (i have plugged in the analog plug of may headset):





the panel for the digital output (which i wanna use instead of the analog speaker output) looks like that:






i also messaged you my drivers.txt

Greetz and thx!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 30, 2021)

@t4gg4rt

I have investigated your driver.txt and can see you have a fair amount of previous installs, I will message you with what you need to do.

====

@xela

Hold on a bit and I will try to help you soon


----------



## t4gg4rt (Jan 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @t4gg4rt
> 
> I have investigated your driver.txt and can see you have a fair amount of previous installs, I will message you with what you need to do.
> 
> ...


Thx a lot dude!


----------



## xela (Jan 30, 2021)

Thx


----------



## Ferather (Jan 30, 2021)

Update available, added APO4 and some Intel fixes. Still working on DTS:X Ultra.


----------



## lightzout (Jan 31, 2021)

t4gg4rt said:


> @Ferather Hey thx for that driver! I have just connected my Receiver (with 5.1 speakers) via Toslink to my PC, installed your driver and now i am having true Surround Sound in Games like Cyberpunk (Receiver shows "DTS" and ingame if i move away from people i can here their voices over the rear speakers) So thats awesome.
> 
> But i feel like i am missing sth regarding your setup guide: If i connect my analog headset to my mainboard output and i am checking the "speaker properties" i cant see any "DTS" or "Spatial Sound" page, so no option for "DTS Neo" or "DTS Boost" etc
> What am i missing? Do i have to install the Alan's DCH Mods before?
> ...


Well if you read the fine print on the DTS splash page/tab it is not enabled for stereo (headsets are considered 2 speakers) but there is a way to 'trick' it into thinking its 5.1 while still using only headset but I dont think I can tell the difference.

CREATIVE MINDS COLLIDE! Soundblaster 720 and ALC892:  Has anyone else been able to install and use AAF package with DTS (standard version) as well as Creative SB720? Normally when I install only the standard version everything works great. But I really like how well SB720 gives you effective audio cues for moving enemies approaching. You may not see them but  with a headset on it does the best job I have heard with directional sound production.

Sadly, the Creative suite always crashes and I get the device error. Sometimes it takes a few days but last tieme it only worked for an hour then I had BOTH the 720 panel AND the blue error message box but the driver may have even still worked. I have tried the KGA config before during and after installation with no better results. If anyone knows how I can get back "scout mode" please share how you did it. Thank you.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 31, 2021)

@xela

Attached is a self extracting 7z (this site only accepts .exe or .zip, although I can change the extension from .7z to .zip).
It contains the Dolby drivers and extensions you need, I have not exactly tested it with my driver.

If you make a mistake in the app, you will find the .dat in your AFF drivers folder.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 31, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @xela
> 
> Attached is a self extracting 7z (this site only accepts .exe or .zip, although I can change the extension from .7z to .zip).
> It contains the Dolby drivers and extensions you need, I have not exactly tested it with my driver.
> ...


I've tried the Xela.exe, sadly w/o success: the Realtek Audio-Console had lost the RPC-Connection

Now at this Time I'm building by Alan Fox's (@alanfox2000) downloaded UAD-Repository, including your DTS-Components, my own "both enhancing" UAD-Driver


----------



## xela (Jan 31, 2021)

thank you. now i know why it didn't work. Alan & YOU ARE THE BEST

A question ... in HDXRT.inf ... 


> What are ... SPERI_SFX_CLSID = "{1B917FE2-47D1-425D-A26E-AFCDBDA7A2E8}"





> SPERI_MFX_CLSID = "{5B98E1AC-A670-4311-B4F8-DC25E30CFBFF}"





> SPERI_EFX_CLSID = "{93520346-FA48-4F56-8CB0-D92CC1775E37}"





> SPERI_OSFX_CLSID = "{42E82F48-20E9-4B35-962A-4439059670D4}"





> SPERI_OMFX_CLSID = "{272B9432-8AFD-4935-84B4-A77CFA09815E}"


                  WHAT IS; ... SPERI_CLSID ???


> ( I am a beginner in audio driver mode. Thanks for understanding.)


----------



## Ferather (Jan 31, 2021)

@Metal-Tom

Noted, as mentioned I did not test them with my current driver. Good luck on your modding.

----

@xela

Speri is a play on Xperi, which is owned by DTS. As far as I can tell. On a side note, I am about to do similar as you, except with APO4 and DTS X Ultra. Yesterday I got APO4 over SPDIF.
At the moment I seem to be stuck on a default profile for DTS X Ultra, but I am still in the process of making things work, so far APO4 is working, but is missing info.


----------



## xela (Jan 31, 2021)

THX


----------



## Ferather (Feb 1, 2021)

Hmm got a little stuck now, I made further progress, even the DTS X apps download and install from the store, all work but one, DTS X Ultra. I got APO4 fully working, but the app is not quite correct.
It detects multichannel just perfectly, however if I switch to stereo or headphones it quickly flickers headphones, and then turn its self off. I am obviously missing something.

It could be licensing and some sort of preventing use unless a valid key is active in the machine, or some files or settings. Hopefully it can be fixed.


 

====

Is anyone willing to help me with DTS X Ultra? I can upload a beta version of the driver release along with additional files. It seems to be 99% working, but stuck with what seems like profiles.
By profiles, I mean the xml and binary files that are issued-produced by vendors (example Asus), that are installed to the APO4x folder in System32/DTS.

 
 

If I install a profile, and switch from speakers to headphones, EQ, Device Setup, and a few other buttons show and work for 1 second.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Hmm got a little stuck now, I made further progress, even the DTS X apps download and install from the store, all work but one, DTS X Ultra. I got APO4 fully working, but the app is not quite correct.
> It detects multichannel just perfectly, however if I switch to stereo or headphones it quickly flickers headphones, and then turn its self off. I am obviously missing something.
> 
> It could be licensing and some sort of preventing use unless a valid key is active in the machine, or some files or settings. Hopefully it can be fixed.
> ...


How could I help ? I don't know much of audio  nor modding but I would like to help


----------



## Ferather (Feb 1, 2021)

If you can manage to find either a modified or generic DTS profile for Ultra X, then I would be amazed, and very happy!
At the moment I am happy with APO4 on SPDIF, analogue is still on APO3 for Headphones:X v1.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If you can manage to find either a modified or generic DTS profile for Ultra X, then I would be amazed, and very happy!
> At the moment I am happy with APO4 on SPDIF, analogue is still on APO3 for Headphones:X v1.


I think DTS X Ultra is only meant to work on APO4 and that's why there is a "glitch" when you try to make it work on APO3.

Another thing that I believe is that  Realtek audio arent gonna support it because there ain't enough bandwidth across optical, analogue or coaxial to support it.

And what do you mean by Profile ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm not making it run on APO3, APO4 works differently to the previous APO3, it's not input as CLSID's such as LFX/GFX or SFX/MFX, like with APO3.
By profile I mean the files you get with a specific motherboard, for example Asus motherboard X, or Acer motherboard Y.

You can have many SFX/MFX or LFX/GFX installed, in use, and they can work independently.

----

Sample of my Inf file for the driver (HDXRT.inf):

HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\EP\0,"{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},4",%REG_DWORD%,0x100   ;; DTS APO 3 on Realtek Device
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\EP\0,"{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},10",%REG_DWORD%,0x009  ;; DTS APO 4 Audio Processing

HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_DTSC\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%DTSSpreader_LFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_SFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_DTSC\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%DTS_MFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_MFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_DTSC\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%DTS_EFX_CLSID%,%DTSEncoder_EFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_DTSC\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%DTS_OSFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_OSFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_DTSC\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%DTS_OMFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_OMFX_CLSID%

Note: 'DTS_XXX' is APO4

----

Sample of 'dts_apo4_oem_config.xml', that comes with each motherboard and vendor:

        <control name="EFX:Eagle-GPEQ Blob 48k">dts_gpeq_ext_spk_mode6_48k.bin</control>
        <control name="EFX:Eagle-GPEQ Blob 44k">dts_gpeq_ext_spk_mode6_44k.bin</control>

        <chain_v2 position="SFX" input="Any" output="Any">
            <process tech_id="DTS Eagle" instance_id="SFX"/>
        </chain_v2>
        <chain_v2 position="OSFX" input="Any" output="Any">
            <process tech_id="DTS Eagle" instance_id="OSFX"/>
        </chain_v2>
        <chain_v2 position="MFX" input="Stereo" output="Stereo">
            <process tech_id="DTS Eagle" instance_id="MFX"/>
        </chain_v2>
        <chain_v2 position="OMFX" input="Stereo" output="Stereo">
            <process tech_id="DTS Eagle" instance_id="OMFX"/>
        </chain_v2>
        <chain_v2 position="EFX" input="Stereo" output="Stereo">
            <process tech_id="DTS Eagle" instance_id="EFX"/>

----


----------



## Hearick (Feb 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I'm not making it run on APO3, APO4 works differently to the previous APO3, it's not input as CLSID's such as LFX/GFX or SFX/MFX, like with APO3.
> By profile I mean the files you get with a specific motherboard, for example Asus motherboard X, or Acer motherboard Y.
> 
> You can have many SFX/MFX or LFX/GFX installed, in use, and they can work independently.
> ...


I found this searching online 

It's for x86 computers

PS : Could you give the beta, please ? And when you finally making it work you give us the update ^^


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 1, 2021)

@Ferather: do you know about the UAD Inf-Editor? Alan Fox deployed this in multiple Versions, and they all are crashing w/o any Error-Code. I've done any Ways to load it better: I reduced the Content onto the necessary Files, Pathlength reduced... first on a simple HDD. Then I moved the Package to my C-Drive on a NVMe-SSD, and it crashed anyways. Grrrr!!!

It's sadly, that @alanfox2000 isn't so active anymore


----------



## Ferather (Feb 1, 2021)

@Hearick

I will upload it tomorrow, I also looked over the files you sent, could be useful but the apo4 xml is for Headphones:X V2, which is still an upgrade.

----

@Metal-Tom

No I just use Programmers notepad, It did find this post though, maybe its a newer version?
*
UADInfEditor_v1.32 (mediafire.com)*


----------



## Hearick (Feb 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick
> 
> I will upload it tomorrow, I also looked over the files you sent, could be useful but the apo4 xml is for Headphones:X V2, which is still an upgrade.
> 
> ...


Oh okay 

I will continue searching


----------



## xela (Feb 1, 2021)

I have finished my driver (based on AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS) 
I removed everything that was DTS. 
I added: - Dolby Atmos for Gaming. 
              -Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (DS1) 
              -Dolby Home Theater v4 (PCEE4) 
Thanks (Alan Finotty & Ferather)


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 1, 2021)

xela said:


> I have finished my driver (based on AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS)
> I removed everything that was DTS.
> I added: - Dolby Atmos for Gaming.
> -Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (DS1)
> ...



Could you pls make an Installer for both + provide it?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

@SynthwaveRetro

Can you try this .inf, replace the current one, I changed some code from amd64, which was the original code. I apologize, I dont have Intel.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @SynthwaveRetro
> 
> Can you try this .inf, replace the current one, I changed some code from amd64, which was the original code. I apologize, I dont have Intel.


Hello @Ferather , do you have a release hour for the beta ? Thanks for the great work  I'll continue searching for your files


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

Waiting for SynthwaveRetro to respond if the .inf changes are working, then I can just release it.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Waiting for SynthwaveRetro to respond if the .inf changes are working, then I can just release it.


I have a Intel portable pc 

How can I help ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

Sure, just download  AAF 6.0.9098.2 DTS + the HDXRT.zip above, replace the .inf and see if it installs. Thanks.


----------



## xela (Feb 2, 2021)

for Metal-Tom
AAFDrvInst_UAD_Dolby-ATM_PCEE4_DDP_6.0.9098.4(intel/amd);
-Dolby Atmos for Gaming.
-Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (DS1)
-Dolby Home Theater v4 (PCEE4)
Link;Dolby

Ferather sorry i used your forum​


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

@xela

Carry on, I wanted to make a open version of AAF. Here is the source for updates: Release 6.0.9098.1 · pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic · GitHub


----------



## Hearick (Feb 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Sure, just download  AAF 6.0.9098.2 DTS + the HDXRT.zip above, replace the .inf and see if it installs. Thanks.


So... You will have to wait for him xD


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

not a Realtek sound card


----------



## xela (Feb 2, 2021)

I am a beginner. After a week of documentation
I managed to make my first driver.
Thanks for the help. (I didn't use RTK Device Tool that you sent me)
I am still documenting. HOW TO ACTIVATE DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE? & HOW TO ACTIVATE DTS INTERACTIVE? With RTK Device Tool .I can't find pictures

Sorry for my bad english.I'm not english


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

Feel free to post you mods here, just make sure they have a unique name for people to identify the driver, and also so you can support it directly (and so I don't have to, since I didn't make it).

----

You will need either the encoder and its CLSID to input into your .inf, as probably endpoint for digital. Or a Realtek APO (RltkAPOU64.dll) that directly supports these features.
I have attached the tools I am using, you will find: FX Configurator, RTK APO Tool and RTK Device Tool. The APO tool I use to read settings and changes.

Not every setting you apply in the device tool will show in the apo tool. For example DTS encoder shows as disabled, although enabled.



----

It can also tell you what CLSID's and files are needed for different systems.


----------



## xela (Feb 2, 2021)

*




*


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

AAF 6.0.9098.4 DTS is available, it is signed.

Unplug your network cable, or turn off WiFi (stop updates, prevent interruptions), in device manager right click uninstall current driver (tick delete driver), then restart your computer.
Once your computer has restarted, run 'Install', then wait a few seconds after the install has finished, about 10-15 seconds is enough, then restart.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hearick (Feb 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> AAF 6.0.9098.4 DTS is available, it is signed.
> 
> Unplug your network cable, or turn off WiFi (stop updates, prevent interruptions), in device manager right click uninstall current driver (tick delete driver), then restart your computer.
> Once your computer has restarted, run 'Install', then wait a few seconds after the install has finished, about 10-15 seconds is enough, then restart.
> ...


How do I install DTS X Ultra ?

Thanks for the update by the way


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

In UWP_Store is two .ini files (signed), install these and you can download it from the store (it should automatically download), without the .ini installed you cant download them.

Headphones X: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-headphone-x-v1/9pfndb3vh40p?activetab=pivot:overviewtab
Ultra: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-x-ultra/9n0h1m8j1308?activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 2, 2021)

xela said:


> I have finished my driver (based on AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS)
> I removed everything that was DTS.
> I added: - Dolby Atmos for Gaming.
> -Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (DS1)
> ...



@Ferather: I've tried to merge the both Driver-Packages into a single one, about editing the HDXRT.inf-File. Install fails with -0001, also have I uploaded this onto Mega.









						222.74 MB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Is anyone able to find and fix it?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

I will take a look for you.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 2, 2021)

I'll know: where is the Error, and how looks it, and how will it be fixed?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

Ok so I gave it a look over, without knowing more about DD codes, I think I see two issues:

[Dolby.DelReg]
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Dolby
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Dolby\PCEE4
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Dolby\DolbyDigitalPlus

[OEMCustomBranding.AddProperty]
DeviceBrandingIcon,,,,"%11%\dolby.ico,-0"
DeviceBrandingIcon,,,,"%11%\DTS.ico,-0"
DeviceVendorWebSite,,,,"http://www.realtek.com/" ; Place your URL here

The first one looks like it will delete 'HKLM,SOFTWARE\Dolby' and then try to delete a key inside the 'HKLM,SOFTWARE\Dolby', which no longer exists.
The second one, I am not sure you can set two icons, when only 1 can be displayed, however the second might just override the first.

Do you have a text file of the code you added as a separate file?


----------



## xela (Feb 3, 2021)

Retouched driver. Changed the link from Drive to Mega

DolbyAAF 6.0.9098.2


----------



## Hearick (Feb 3, 2021)

@Ferather  I know the new version is only a beta so to improve I will tell you some error that I have noticed :

DTS X Ultra app only detect my speakers on Quadrophonics, 5.1 and 7.1 and not in speaker.

Secondly and lastly for the moment, I can't change the  parameters or stop DTS X Ultra


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2021)

It's not strictly a beta as APO4 is in use, but you need the correct files for stereo, and the app to control the APO (Like the Realtek Audio Console controls the Realtek APO).
Without these files the system is not licensed and and can only use a default profile for the APO, which is very limited. It's a little hard to explain.

----

I will try to explain it again. If for example you has an Asus motherboard with the Realtek built in, you would normally download and install Asus drivers, which also install the above files.
Each product, Ultra, Headphones:X v2, Audio Processing, has a separate .xml, and usually only one product is installed and licensed by the vendor drivers (Asus).




----

If your Realtek can use said driver normally, you should be able to use my drivers, and copy the files, and it should then work as intended.




----

You cant turn APO4 off because I am making use of it for digital, I can play audio at 100 dB with 0% loss, no popping or noise.
Another good benefit of optical, is that is doesn't conduct, and doesn't pickup wifi and radio signals (SNR).

====


----------



## Hearick (Feb 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> It's not strictly a beta as APO4 is in use, but you need the correct files for stereo, and the app to control the APO (Like the Realtek Audio Console controls the Realtek APO).
> Without these files the system is not licensed and and can only use a default profile for the APO, which is very limited. It's a little hard to explain.
> 
> ----
> ...


So, if I have a Gigabyte B85M-D3H, I should install the correct drivers and then install your mod ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2021)

No you would unpack thier drivers, and find the files to copy to C:\Windows\System32\DTS\APO4x\. Transfer then restart PC, as far as I know.
This is how its done by for example Asus. The behaviour of the app will change when you add the files.

Also read the .xml to make sure its for Ultra X and not another product.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Ok so I gave it a look over, without knowing more about DD codes, I think I see two issues:
> 
> [Dolby.DelReg]
> HKLM,SOFTWARE\Dolby
> ...



If I understand you right: the "Dolby.DelReg" should also be removed, and at the "OEMCustomBranding.AddProperty"-Label is 1 "DeviceBrandingIcon" too much?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2021)

Yes, that's what I see but it might not be a problem. Do you happen to have a text file with all the code you transferred, so I can see just that code?

Thanks.

====

AAF 6.0.9098.4 DTS on ALC889 (2008)* vs Creative X-Fi fatal1ty (2005), speakers: Logitech Z906. * + E-APO for upmixing.

AAF 6.0.9098.4 DTS on ALC889: Equal dB, 25% higher digital quality (DTS APO4), 0.1% CPU cost for upmixing.
Creative X-Fi fatal1ty: Driver not supported, crashes, decent digital quality, up to 10% CPU cost for upmixing.

8 Core CPU @ 4.2GHz


----------



## Hearick (Feb 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> No you would unpack thier drivers, and find the files to copy to C:\Windows\System32\DTS\APO4x\. Transfer then restart PC, as far as I know.
> This is how its done by for example Asus. The behaviour of the app will change when you add the files.
> 
> Also read the .xml to make sure its for Ultra X and not another product.


Since I do not know nothing about drivers, could you please try to find me the a good zip file for Gigabyte B85M-D3H, please ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2021)

*GA-B85M-D3H (rev. 2.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global*

I downloaded the files, its dated 2016, but does support a large array of APOs.
Sadly DTS APO4, is not included or supported, so no files.

You should probably use that as a base for modding, and update the files (.dlls).
This way you get an up-to-date custom driver for your device.

GitHub - pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic, If you need I can show you how to sign it.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> *GA-B85M-D3H (rev. 2.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global*
> 
> I downloaded the files, its dated 2016, but does support a large array of APOs.
> Sadly DTS APO4, is not included or supported, so no files.
> ...


Could you explain me how to  mod my drivers, please ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2021)

You find the .inf file that is being used to install your cards driver, the name can be different. If for example the .inf file installs DTS, but also want Dolby, and one of the other .inf files installs Dolby,
you would study and copy the necessary code that you see that is different between the two, if you need to unlock a specific inf for any device you edit the id lines:

From:

"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10251500
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1025149F

To:

"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC

----

Please make sure you do a Windows backup before continuing on learning to mod, so you can restore it. And ALWAYS virus scan files, even after extraction.

----

You can also use offical Microsoft files, sort by Last Updated, search for DTS,  Dolby, Nahimic etc too. Microsoft Update Catalog

----

Programmer's Notepad 2.4.2 (pnotepad.org)


----------



## Hearick (Feb 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You find the .inf file that is being used to install your cards driver, the name can be different. If for example the .inf file installs DTS, but also want Dolby, and one of the other .inf files installs Dolby,
> you would study and copy the necessary code that you see that is different between the two, if you need to unlock a specific inf for any device you edit the id lines:
> 
> From:
> ...


Could you make it for me ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2021)

Not anytime soon, no sorry.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Not anytime soon, no sorry.


Oh okay, I understand it  
But could you at least help me know with inf file I will need to modify, please ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2021)

Just follow this post and keep an eye out for a releases by someone like for example: xela or Metal-Tom, who are pretty much doing the same as you.

Maybe you can help them improve their drivers?


----------



## Hearick (Feb 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Just follow this post and keep an eye out for a releases by someone like for example: xela or Metal-Tom, who are pretty much doing the same as you.
> 
> Maybe you can help them improve their drivers?


I'm trying to follow it, but, I can't seem to find :

Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10251500
"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1025149F

And I don't understand what I need to edit to make work APO4...

And what does Realtek UAD generic does ?

Thanks for the answers


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Just follow this post and keep an eye out for a releases by someone like for example: xela or Metal-Tom, who are pretty much doing the same as you.
> 
> Maybe you can help them improve their drivers?



I must say: I'm even a Beginner in Driver-Modding

@xela has sent me a from him corrected HDRXT.inf-File, which was modded/merged by me. I replaced this File against the other existing one, then I've re-tried to install again, and the same Error (-0001) occurs again too.


----------



## kotobuki09 (Feb 3, 2021)

I would love to check this version. In the last version that you help me to installed, I have some issue with the Bluetooth sound quality


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2021)

@Hearick

Those are just examples, I think I have confused you. Realtek generic is where you can get newer files to add to pre-existing drivers which are older, again I think I will confuse you even more.

----

@Metal-Tom

That's not a very helpful error system, I agree. I cant really say what's causing the problem, other than the changes that you made. What is it you are trying to add to the driver? Edit NVM Dolby.
I would download @xela's edition, and compare the changes you made, to the ones he made, perhaps you can spot the mistakes this way? I think he fully added Dolby.

Alternatively one or more files or .reg information is incorrect, I did notice you are using .reg files, which isn't that normal for drivers.

----

@kotobuki09

The files have been updated, its also now signed, I have a Bluetooth headset but it doesn't connect to my sound card, it has its own internal card and dongle (independent device).


----------



## kotobuki09 (Feb 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick
> 
> Those are just examples, I think I have confused you. Realtek generic is where you can get newer files to add to pre-existing drivers which are older, again I think I will confuse you even more.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ferather. I successfully installed your version. But I still unable to use any DTS software. It's said that I need to connected to headphones or speaker events though I already connect my headphone to my laptop. I also got this error during the installation as well.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 4, 2021)

If I remember correctly you also had issues installing Alans driver too? (we did remote assistance), I can see its gone wrong again, looking at your screenshot.

Can’t install drivers on Windows 10? Here’s how to fix it [EASY STEPS] (windowsreport.com)

Headphones:X v1 works perfectly, Ultra, Headphones:X v2 and Audio Processing require a valid license, but are supported.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick
> 
> Those are just examples, I think I have confused you. Realtek generic is where you can get newer files to add to pre-existing drivers which are older, again I think I will confuse you even more.
> 
> ...


So, where do it download new files ? I already installed the realtek driver ^^ (DTS X Ultra still work like before)


----------



## Ferather (Feb 4, 2021)

Now you have confused me, lol. What are you now trying to do? make your own driver or get Ultra X to work? If Ultra X, as I have already explained, your device is not licensed and does NOT have files for it.
If you're talking about making your own custom driver for your device, you download the official driver, then the Realtek generic, and transfer the files from generic to your official.

If you don't follow me so far, I think you need to learn more about .inf files and how they work before you continue, no offense.

INF ClassInstall32 Section - Windows drivers | Microsoft Docs

----

Download the Sound Unbound app and click start trial.
Get DTS Sound Unbound - Microsoft Store

DTS Sound Unbound FAQ - DTS


----------



## Hearick (Feb 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Now you have confused me, lol. What are you now trying to do? make your own driver or get Ultra X to work? If Ultra X, as I have already explained, your device is not licensed and does NOT have files for it.
> If you're talking about making your own custom driver for your device, you download the official driver, then the Realtek generic, and transfer the files from generic to your official.
> 
> If you don't follow me so far, I think you need to learn more about .inf files and how they work before you continue, no offense.
> ...


I am not offensed, it's quite logical that to make something I have to learn how to do it first 

If I understood correctly, I only need to copy the files from Realtek to my Original driver to "update" them

I was wondering : Is it possible to create a false license ? (I'm pretty sure not)
What motherboard would you recommend ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 4, 2021)

Hacking the files to make it open is potentially an option, however that's not my area of expertise. I would download the official driver for your motherboard.









						GA-B85M-D3H (rev. 2.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




When you download the generic (2021), right click the files and check 'details' for versions and dates, you can do the same for your official (2016).
You keep your original .inf files, and update the .dll, .dat, .exe, and any other files you see and check details for.

After that you edit the original .inf you kept, and change the version and date, and name if you want.

====

Once you are successful with the above, I'll explain some more advanced things to do, such as adding a Dolby decoder, or setup OEM settings.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Hacking the files to make it open is potentially an option, however that's not my area of expertise. I would download the official driver for your motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand how I can see the details... In file explorer ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes. Here is an example of the file: RTKVHD64.sys, you can see its version 6.0.9098.1, it has a digital signature signed 2021.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 4, 2021)

So, since my official drivers folder don't have Win64 folder, can I just drop the one from Realtek UAD into my original driver folder ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes, as long as it replaces files. Directory structures can vary.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes, as long as it replaces files. Directory structures can vary.


So, if I put it like this it will work (After driver details change) ? Or I need to uninstall Vista and Vista64 folder ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes you can delete the vista folders. You need only Win64.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes you can delete the vista folders. You need only Win64.


Since I have copied the folder, do I need to update the ini files to latest version ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 4, 2021)

no


----------



## Hearick (Feb 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> no


So now I have a folder, what do I next ? Update it throught device manager ? Or before I need to convert it into zip ?


----------



## kotobuki09 (Feb 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If I remember correctly you also had issues installing Alans driver too? (we did remote assistance), I can see its gone wrong again, looking at your screenshot.
> 
> Can’t install drivers on Windows 10? Here’s how to fix it [EASY STEPS] (windowsreport.com)
> 
> Headphones:X v1 works perfectly, Ultra, Headphones:X v2 and Audio Processing require a valid license, but are supported.


Thank you! I already tried most of them It doesn't work for my case. However, the sound quality is still awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 5, 2021)

@Hearick

Backup your Windows first, then try and install it via device manager (with driver signing enforcement disabled), if something goes wrong, restore your backup.

----

@kotobuki09

Have you considered re-installing Windows?


----------



## Hearick (Feb 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick
> 
> Backup your Windows first, then try and install it via device manager (with driver signing enforcement disabled), if something goes wrong, restore your backup.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to add APOs ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes, to do that you need to study the .inf files, you will be looking for all the codes that operate the APO, and transfer them to your master .inf file (used to install), along with all the Dlls etc.

http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._e4f0cf8d2203841790074ce0e914bb497e6cc677.cab - Master Microsoft cab, many APO's.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes, to do that you need to study the .inf files, you will be looking for all the codes that operate the APO, and transfer them to your master .inf file (used to install), along with all the Dlls etc.
> 
> http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._e4f0cf8d2203841790074ce0e914bb497e6cc677.cab - Master Microsoft cab, many APO's.


So, if I understant correctly,I have to study my drivers inf inf files and copy ppaste APO code to master inf file hdrxts ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes, once successful you have learned how to mod your own drivers. You may need to do some tinkering with the .inf, but basically this is all there is to making a modded driver.

Level of difficulty: 0.5/5, 5 being like trying to make a whole operating system using just notepad (rofl).


----------



## Hearick (Feb 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes, once successful you have learned how to mod your own drivers. You may need to do some tinkering with the .inf, but basically this is all there is to making a modded driver.
> 
> Level of difficulty: 0.5/5, 5 being like trying to make a whole operating system using just notepad (rofl).


And what do I do with the Master Microsoft cab file ?
Could you give me an example of APO code, please ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 5, 2021)

Open HDXRT.inf in the cab file, and scroll though looking for DTS and Dolby (you can also use the search feature in Programmers Notepad 2).
There will be more code to look for, but in general, you compare your current .inf, with the .inf that has the code you need.

When you find a difference (for example .cab inf has extra code here, and its DTS), you copy it.

First copy all the codes to separate text document, so you can read it better, before you transfer to your master .inf.

Backup your current work to a .zip, this way if the .inf ends up broken, you can restore it.

----

At this point is nearly all self learning, you have no time limit. 

----

Also I'm guessing here but by the sounds of you where successful making an update for your device, well done.

====

Next update (which will be when the new generic comes out), I will attempt to add analogue to DTS APO4 (tested before release), as its working very well for S/PDIF (digital).
You will be stuck on a default profile, that cannot be changed unless a license is purchased (for me the Sound Unbound app is bugged).

I have sent DTS an email, they have responded, and my guess is its being looked into (last app update was 2018).


----------



## Hearick (Feb 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Open HDXRT.inf in the cab file, and scroll though looking for DTS and Dolby (you can also use the search feature in Programmers Notepad 2).
> There will be more code to look for, but in general, you compare your current .inf, with the .inf that has the code you need.
> 
> When you find a difference (for example .cab inf has extra code here, and its DTS), you copy it.
> ...


Okay 

If I buy miself a valid license in the Onbound app, will it work ? And how long does it take to the license to be cancelled (stopping from working) ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 5, 2021)

You get two options when you download the app from the store, purchase or 14 day trial, use the trial.

Get DTS Sound Unbound - Microsoft Store

----

FAQ: DTS Sound Unbound FAQ - DTS

*How do I enable the DTS:X decoder?*

DTS:X is enabled by selecting “Try/Buy DTS:X” within the Sound Unbound application.  Once purchased, or trial started, there are no additional steps to enable the DTS:X decoder.  It is up to the media playback application to take advantage of Windows decoders; such as Microsoft Movies & TV application.

*What is the difference between the DTS Headphone:X and DTS:X Ultra spatial sound settings?*

DTS Headphone:X and DTS:X Ultra share the same core spatial audio engine. DTS Headphone:X audio processing is applied once a headphone is connected. This allows the users to select value-added features like alternative headphone-specific tunings from the extensive DTS library of headphones.

DTS:X Ultra is applied to the device’ loudspeakers (not headphones) and includes dedicated speaker tuning to optimize the sound.

----


----------



## Hearick (Feb 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You get two options when you download the app from the store, purchase or 14 day trial, use the trial.
> 
> Get DTS Sound Unbound - Microsoft Store
> 
> ...


Oh I already used my trial moonths ago xD

But, one thing, since the original driver files had only HDRXT.inf for Vista and Vista64, I have to mod them or I need to mod the one from Realtek Updater ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 5, 2021)

You can do yes, its generic and not specific to your device, but that should be ok.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You can do yes, its generic and not specific to your device, but that should be ok.


So I mod the Vista, Vista 64 ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 5, 2021)

No I mean the Realtek Updater .inf. You can use it if you want, if the official drivers are written for vista.


----------



## kotobuki09 (Feb 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick
> 
> Backup your Windows first, then try and install it via device manager (with driver signing enforcement disabled), if something goes wrong, restore your backup.
> 
> ...


I try to upgrade through USB boot but every time it's got an error after the reboot. I think the only solution now for me is to format the whole disk and reinstall everything.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 6, 2021)

Bummer, that sounds really broken 

====

Update: AAF 6.0.9102.1 DTS, default APO4 preset enabled.

Right click and uninstall current (tick delete driver) in device manager, dont restart. Open command promt as admin, and type: pnputil -e
Look for 'Alan Finotty Extensions' and type: pnputil -d oemX.inf  |  where X is the number you see on screen.

You can now restart, disconnect internet and then install. Windows will ask you to restart after.



The above screenshot is a little older.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Bummer, that sounds really broken
> 
> ====
> 
> ...




I can't install dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf and/or dtsoemapo3hpxhsa.inf throught device manager, it give me an error saying that it's not for x64 PCs, any help on that ?



I have bought a license in DTS Sound Onbound but I still can't change profiles in DTS X Ultra...


----------



## Ferather (Feb 8, 2021)

For dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf and/or dtsoemapo3hpxhsa.inf, right click install. DTS:X ULTRA | TechPowerUp Forums (post 10 and 11).
As I mentioned previously the app is bugged for me I cannot do trial or purchase, still waiting from DTS.


----------



## MichiW (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey,

i have the AFF Optimus Sound 6.0.8959.1 installed and everything is working fine, so i wont update the driver because maybe i am getting problems.
My questing is : is it possible to install now on my version only the "DTS Feature" to getting this DTS Surround Sensation?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 8, 2021)

@Hearick

I'm hopefully getting some support from other modders to help implement the Ultra X app, but honestly from reading and Windows versions, its probably a dead end.
If it where working properly, there would be plenty of other drivers with Ultra X, except this not the case (its been at least 3 years since release).

Also just to check since you purchased the full licence, is your headphones X v2 working? It uses APO4 (same as Ultra X).

----

@MichiW

No Alan currently doesn't support DTS fully, and there is no extension pack to add it to pre-existing drivers.
To get the DTS suite (Sensation so on), you will need the current driver, its 100% stable.


----------



## MichiW (Feb 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick
> 
> I'm hopefully getting some support from other modders to help implement the Ultra X app, but honestly from reading and Windows versions, its probably a dead end.
> If it where working properly, there would be plenty of other drivers with Ultra X, except this not the case (its been at least 3 years since release).
> ...


okay, thanks for answer.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 8, 2021)

I finally managed to find the license files and correct Ultra X Files, will be trying this all at some point.

Product Support | Acer United States - Sound Unbound and Ultra X

----

      <parm name="AppXPath" value="C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Xaps\a1d5bdf87f3848959580a8e350f36a63.appxbundle" />
      <parm name="LicensePath" value="C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Xaps\a1d5bdf87f3848959580a8e350f36a63_License1.xml" />

Not 100% sure about the C:\PROGRAMS, part.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick
> 
> I'm hopefully getting some support from other modders to help implement the Ultra X app, but honestly from reading and Windows versions, its probably a dead end.
> If it where working properly, there would be plenty of other drivers with Ultra X, except this not the case (its been at least 3 years since release).
> ...


Oh okay and to answer your question, yes it works but only on stereo (using old Logitech speakers).

Ah and to answer your last post, I can't find Xaps on my computer (Program Programs x86) @Ferather


----------



## Ferather (Feb 8, 2021)

Ok, sorry and thankyou. I was hoping you had trial rather than purchase, I'm still waiting for DTS to contact me about their app so I can continue further testing.

I'm glad APO4 is working though.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Ok, sorry and thankyou. I was hoping you had trial rather than purchase, I'm still waiting for DTS to contact me about their app so I can continue further testing.
> 
> I'm glad APO4 is working though.


if you want I can switch account and use my brother's one and make a test with trial but I think it will work



Ferather said:


> I finally managed to find the license files and correct Ultra X Files, will be trying this all at some point.
> 
> Product Support | Acer United States - Sound Unbound and Ultra X
> 
> ...


So, what do we do with this info ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 8, 2021)

So, what do we do with this info ? - Nothing, its for people like me to investigate, and make solutions. I can say the Acer files very nearly work, I can config headphones now.

----

Also note, From DTS email:

"We are trying to reproduce this issue. Once done, we will be able to troubleshoot and get back to you with a solution or options.

Do you have another PC or Xbox that uses this same Microsoft account? If so, do you experience the same behaviour? Please know that this purchase is attached to your Microsoft account, and will be supported on up to 10 devices (managed in your Microsoft account portal).

Thank you for your patience, and have a good day."

====



This is what I got so far, the files I am using require modification, hacking essentially. They control various parts of the app and APO, without them, it doesn't work. Driver is working perfectly.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> So, what do we do with this info ? - Nothing, its for people like me to investigate, and make solutions. I can say the Acer files very nearly work, I can config headphones now.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


And what type of hacking will you need to do?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 9, 2021)

That's outside my expertise. I have the resource hacker app, but I'm too new to hacking to do anything. The files go into System32/DTS/APO4x/.


----------



## emanresu (Feb 9, 2021)

@Ferather - great work! I'm very impressed by your sturdy work and social talent in helpfulness.
I am nearly done with my Universal Remastering Live Chain(TM) and am on the way of developing a new codec format/spec.
Would be really neat to have this up and running, since the only ingredient I am missing is ICE Sound, DTS:X and Harman AC3 (working).
GG.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 9, 2021)

emanresu said:


> @Ferather - great work! I'm very impressed by your sturdy work and social talent in helpfulness.
> I am nearly done with my Universal Remastering Live Chain(TM) and am on the way of developing a new codec format/spec.
> Would be really neat to have this up and running, since the only ingredient I am missing is ICE Sound, DTS:X and Harman AC3 (working).
> GG.


It's true that what he made is amazing ^^

Will you give it to us when you will have it done ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes, in the event it gets unlocked you guys will be the first to know, download and use it. I cannot promise results though, due to licensing and so on.


----------



## MichiW (Feb 10, 2021)

only wanted to say : all is working fine now, thanks for this package.

you should put the #4 Post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/aaf-realtek-dch-audio-driver-dts.277711/post-4444890

into the first post for tutorial


----------



## MichiW (Feb 11, 2021)

@Ferather 
i tried this here from your Post :
"I just put my speakers into stereo mode (normally 5.1), and then enabled 'DTS Surround Sensation Speaker', I left the settings at default, I then played multichannel AAC (see here).
The result was absolutely amazing, it was identical to my 5.1 setup, all channels played over stereo (2 speakers), even the rear was coming from behind me."

Sound is way better but cant get it work with mit Logitech Sound System via jack connections to hear Sound in the back speakers. When i put the mode to 5.1 all is working fine. Or is your way only working with digital output?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 11, 2021)

MichiW said:


> @Ferather
> i tried this here from your Post :
> "I just put my speakers into stereo mode (normally 5.1), and then enabled 'DTS Surround Sensation Speaker', I left the settings at default, I then played multichannel AAC (see here).
> The result was absolutely amazing, it was identical to my 5.1 setup, all channels played over stereo (2 speakers), even the rear was coming from behind me."
> ...


DTS Surround Sensation Speaker is for emulating 5.1 on stereo setup. You will feel like using a 5.1, but it will not be a real 5.1.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 12, 2021)

The above. Sorry for late response. Thanks @CityCultivator.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 14, 2021)

emanresu said:


> @Ferather - great work! I'm very impressed by your sturdy work and social talent in helpfulness.
> I am nearly done with my Universal Remastering Live Chain(TM) and am on the way of developing a new codec format/spec.
> Would be really neat to have this up and running, since the only ingredient I am missing is ICE Sound, DTS:X and Harman AC3 (working).
> GG.


Will you  give us the link when it will be terminated @emanresu  ?


----------



## emanresu (Feb 14, 2021)

Hearick said:


> Will you  give us the link when it will be terminated @emanresu  ?


Of course, that's why I'm here


----------



## Ferather (Feb 15, 2021)

He's also working on DTS X, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> He's also working on DTS X, so fingers crossed.


You'r talking of emanresu ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes


----------



## emanresu (Feb 22, 2021)

I've  been tardy digging deep in the digital web archive trenches.. many broken links, corrupt zip files.. crc that doesnt make sense.. iso'$ that appear out of thin air. Api's without commands. Instructions long forgotten. I'm trying to find the best available audio format for a new multidriver with encoding features.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 22, 2021)

You mean with DTS:X decoder or similar? I'll look around for .dll's it may be possible to add it, so far I only did APO 4.


----------



## lightzout (Feb 23, 2021)

Just curious if anyone else using the ALC892 Realtek codec has been able to get Soundblaster working? Alan's build is perfectly stable for me running it stock and using the HDA interface. I output music via Foobar(tunes) and VLC (movies) to a stereo receiver via optical SPDIF and play FPS games (Battlefield) using analog output at front panel green jack. I can play music and games simultaneously. Sounds amazing. Its a testament to Alan's work. Asus killed driver support with with windows 8.1 on a flagship $600 motherboard. As shameful as that is it better now than it was using the stock drivers.  

I tried to play Red Dead Online and I was missing codecs (this is W10 Enterprise 64x) So I found the K-lite Codec mega pack. I just updated my gpu drivers and had to re-install my audio too. I would love to use the 720 suite for gaming but its not a deal breaker. Hopefully these new codec file associations didnt get muddled. I am still on the elevated support from Rockstar trying to play this game (or get to launch) so I am tuning stuff up.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm using the ALC889, I can try with my driver at some point. I also intend to add DTS:X decoding to the driver as well.


----------



## emanresu (Feb 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You mean with DTS:X decoder or similar? I'll look around for .dll's it may be possible to add it, so far I only did APO 4.


Unlocking the console.


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Feb 26, 2021)

MichiW said:


> only wanted to say : all is working fine now, thanks for this package.
> 
> you should put the #4 Post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/aaf-realtek-dch-audio-driver-dts.277711/post-4444890
> 
> into the first post for tutorial


The package is helping me too...
Thanks to Ferather.
Looking forward for updated version.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 26, 2021)

You're welcome, also thank Alan for his work.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 28, 2021)

Update to AAF 6.0.9107.1 DTS (Signed)

Turn off your internet services (unplug the cable from your computer, disconnect WiFi).

In 'Device Manager' right click 'AAF DCH Optimus Sound' and uninstall, select delete driver. Ignore the restart warning (say no), then open 'Command Prompt' as admin, and type: pnputil -e
Look for Alan Finotty and/or Ferather, take note of the 'oemX.inf' information, then type: pnputil -d oemX.inf  (replacing oemX.inf with your number), then restart.


 

After the restart, extract the .7z package and double click install, Windows will tell you to restart, wait 5 seconds then restart.

----

Always scan files before and after extraction! Don't take chances. Message me if you prefer another file provider.









						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com
				



----

Optional:

Inside the folder 'WIN10\APPS\UWP_Store\' you will find two .inf files, right click and install these to get Headphones:X v1 (APO3) and DTS:X Ultra (APO4).

DTS Headphones:X (v1) - https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-headphone-x-v1/9pfndb3vh40p?activetab=pivot:overviewtab
DTS:X Ultra - https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-x-ultra/9n0h1m8j1308?activetab=pivot:overviewtab

DTS:X Ultra is currently only partly working due to licensing, use Headphones:X for stereo.



====

Enjoy!


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Feb 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Update to AAF 6.0.9107.1 DTS (Signed)
> 
> Turn off your internet services (unplug the cable from your computer, disconnect WiFi).
> 
> ...


Are the new driver really that matter on performance & sound quality ?
Coz my command prompt isn't accessible right now. I try to mess with command prompt via registry editor & my windows go nuts & won't boot into windows. Is there any way around to update your driver without using command prompt ?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, if you have used-installed my driver before. Just uninstall the current driver, ticking delete driver, then restart. After restart, right click 'HDXRT.inf' and install, and then the same for 'RTEXT.inf'.
If you have not used the driver before now, send me a message as you will need to install a certificate, which is part of the driver signing system (or disable driver signing).

Are the new driver really that matter on performance & sound quality ? - I have not heard such high quality sound from 40-48 kbps ever!


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Feb 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes, if you have used-installed my driver before. Just uninstall the current driver, ticking delete driver, then restart. After restart, right click 'HDXRT.inf' and install, and then the same for 'RTEXT.inf'.
> If you have not used the driver before now, send me a message as you will need to install a certificate, which is part of the driver signing system (or disable driver signing).
> 
> Are the new driver really that matter on performance & sound quality ? - I have not heard such high quality sound from 40-48 kbps ever!


Already done...
Settle for new update.
Thanks a lot...


----------



## Ferather (Feb 28, 2021)

If anyone else is having issues with Command Prompt and-or Powershell, due to what ever reason, send me a message I will send you instructions on how to install the certificate and driver manually.
The driver is signed using a self generated open PFX certificate, and using the Wosign Signature Tool (more information from Microsoft here), the driver is installed via PnP Util.

----

Installer code snip (%CD% is current directory):

@ echo

--Install the certificate via PowerShell, Elevate is run as admin.

"%CD%\BIN\elevate" powershell Import-PfxCertificate -FilePath '%CD%\BIN\signed.pfx' --More code after here

--Wait for 6 seconds

timeout 6

--Install all .inf files, Elevate is run as admin.

"%CD%\BIN\elevate" pnputil -i -a "%CD%\WIN10\*.inf"

exit

====

AAF 6.0.9107.1 DTS - Test notes (28/02/2021):

DTS post processing for APO4 is enabled, however digital was handled as a stereo output, to compensate I added the APO4 mode, system and endpoint effects to digital (and the internal connector).

Due to the changes made, if the computer is started with digital as the default device, but you want analogue, the APO4 service will need to be restarted to detect analogue and apply.
If the computer is started with analogue as the default device, you can switch between other inputs such as digital without issues, or at least for me it worked.

Due to licensing I could only go as far as add a master profile (default profile) for multichannel audio, active on analogue and digital.

The overall audio quality has increased, the sound is more rich and immersive.



====

How to setup Potplayer (Media layer) for best experience when playing music or videos (lots of options to play with):


----------



## emanresu (Mar 1, 2021)

Hmmm.... I wonder how you managed to do this all alone.
I thought we had an agreement. You broke it.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If anyone else is having issues with Command Prompt and-or Powershell, due to what ever reason, send me a message I will send you instructions on how to install the certificate and driver manually.
> The driver is signed using a self generated open PFX certificate, and using the Wosign Signature Tool (more information from Microsoft here), the driver is installed via PnP Util.
> 
> ----
> ...


So, I can see that you have DTS X Software Components on your Software Components device manager. I have installed the update, and I can't seem to have it. Any help, please ?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 1, 2021)

@emanresu

As I said to you in the conversion, I already had this part working, here is one of the posts I made, you can check the date. 








						AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS
					

This is a self made compilation driver based on 'Alan's DCH Mods' (all credit to him), with full DTS support. It can also be installed in circumstances where installers don't function, or if direct files are needed. I aimed at the minimum needed to get amazing surround audio, I did NOT focus on...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




----

@Hearick

That's odd, try right clicking 'RTEXT.inf' and select install. Not sure how the main .inf installed but not the extension.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @emanresu
> 
> As I said to you in the conversion, I already had this part working, here is one of the posts I made, you can check the date.
> 
> ...


Yup, it worked 

The weird thing, is that I had already installed it via right click-install because my computer does not ask for admin permission (even when I do put admin permission)

Thanks 

Another thing by the way, could I have the link of the dts x.mkv file, please?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 1, 2021)

DTS Trailers - The Digital Theater - DTS:X is at the bottom.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS Trailers - The Digital Theater - DTS:X is at the bottom.


On your post we see the 7.1.4 speaker configuration video but there's no speaker config video on your link nor 7.1.4 videos


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Mar 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If anyone else is having issues with Command Prompt and-or Powershell, due to what ever reason, send me a message I will send you instructions on how to install the certificate and driver manually.
> The driver is signed using a self generated open PFX certificate, and using the Wosign Signature Tool (more information from Microsoft here), the driver is installed via PnP Util.
> 
> ----
> ...


@Ferather
For sound enhancement with digital output, dts interactive does active.
How to activate sound enhancement (dts neo & voice clarity) for analog output in 5.1 setup, not stereo ?
Because when i choose the on / off option, either its on or off, doesnt make a difference in sound output.
For the record, i do have z906 like you, only with 1220 chip.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 2, 2021)

@Hearick


DTS:X Object Emulator - https://we.tl/W3E5lHysur

----

@Lai_yunie_yanto

It does work, however its restricted to direct sound mode (DTS restriction), if you are using EAPO it will override it as an effect, EAPO works in all modes.
Message me if you want both DTS options and EAPO at the same time, you will need a tool to add the interface ID for EAPO to clone.




----

@emanresu

Will contact you soon, hopefully we can enable more on Ultra and also spatial sound.

====

To enable alternative mode for multichannel, disable the DTS effects in the panel. Please note like with most upmixers, APO4 will detect 2 channel or 4 channel audio and upmix it to 6 or 8 channels.
YouTube for example, will output 6-8 channels, but only populate 2 channels for stereo audio, therefor upmixers detect 6-8 channels and not 2, resulting in stereo.

To workaround cases such as above, EAPO will need to be used (see my signature), with 6 channel force upmixing.



----

Currently EAPO does not support the composite method entry. To maintain the DTS service, for example you also want to use headphones, or make use of it at a later date:

If you have EAPO currently installed, first untick all devices from EAPO using the configurator, then restart.



Using the APOTool enter {CEDCD345-8C2C-4928-B8C9-AE867372A7CF} into Stream FX, then write.



Setup EAPO using the configurator, you should now see 'use original apo', use pre-mix, SFX/MFX.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 3, 2021)

AAF 6.0.9107.2 DTS - Further changes before progressing with DTS:X Ultra.

Added APO4 5.1 end effect to digital in combination with DTS Interactive, removed the generic APO4 end effect I previously added.
Updated the RTEXT.inf with additional changes sourced from Asus DTS:X driver version 6.0.9107.1 (latest).
Cleaned up the effects registered with the Realtek Audio Console (no unusable settings).
Updated the APO4 .xml and .lic files from the sourced Asus driver.

If you have Z906 speakers, you will be happy to know it fully decodes DTS-HD MA, and in addition DTS:X (more info here).

----

If you are using Potplayer, you have 3 options, WASAPI exclusive, EAPO + WASAPI, or DirectSound shared.

Use the photos app you get with Windows 10 to test native decoding of receivers.


----------



## emanresu (Mar 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> AAF 6.0.9107.2 DTS - Further changes before progressing with DTS:X Ultra.
> 
> Added APO4 5.1 end effect to digital in combination with DTS Interactive, removed the generic APO4 end effect I previously added.
> Updated the RTEXT.inf with additional changes sourced from Asus DTS:X driver version 6.0.9107.1 (latest).
> ...


Tis' a jolly dae.

Wait mah n1gg4$. Did we prove that DTS HD-MA is possible over spdif?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 4, 2021)

This is where I get confused slightly.

DTS-HD Master Audio - Wikipedia

DTS-HD MA can store up to 8 discrete channels of audio (7.1 surround) at up to a 24 bit sample depth and 192 kHz sampling frequency (96 kHz for 6.1 or 7.1 surround).[3] Although DTS-HD MA, and the related DTS-HD, allow virtually any number of channels in the abstract,[4] these limits are imposed for practical reasons of limited storage and bitrate availability. A DTS-HD MA bitstream may have a bitrate no greater than 24.5 Mbps (instantaneous), of which no greater than 1.5 Mbps may be lossy DTS (as per the DTS CA specification).[5]

DTS-HD MA is the encoding format for DTS:X, an object-based surround-sound format that competes with Dolby Atmos. A DTS-HD MA bitstream carrying DTS:X can contain up to 9 simultaneous sound objects, which are dynamically mapped to a user's speaker system during playback, unlike the rigid number and placement of speakers required by channel-based surround (a DTS marketing executive referred to DTS:X in an interview as "whatever.1").[6]

TOSLINK - Wikipedia

Unlike HDMI, TOSLINK does not have the bandwidth to carry the lossless versions of Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, or more than two channels of PCM audio.


DataGeneral specificationsHot pluggableYesExternalYesAudio signalDigital audio bitstream. Originally limited to 48 kHz at 20 bits. Extended to support all modern formats (Depending on manufacture and specification)CableOptical fiber, ~10 m (33 ft) maximum[1]Pins1ConnectorJIS F05 (JIS C5974-1993 F05)Width32-bit audio packetsBitrateOriginally 3.1 Mbps; now 125 MbpsMax. devices1ProtocolSerial

Older TOSLINK is restricted to 3.1 Mbps, but the newer standard is 125 Mbps, which is more than enough.







Even digital coaxial can do 10 Mbps.

====

I just tested nearly 4 Mbps on my Z906, plays as I expected. Very interesting really.


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Mar 4, 2021)

@Ferather 
Remarkable progress...
But i dont have the option dts passthrough like yours. Does it had to do with my spdif coaxial cable quality ?


----------



## emanresu (Mar 4, 2021)

Yeah, remarkable indeed. 
I have also encoded 3840kbit DTS (not HD though) 
The last pic, is that DTS/HD/MA? Which one?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 5, 2021)

----

Note for analogue out (not SPDIF or HDMI), you can playback lossless DTS-HD, DTS-HD MA and Dolby TrueHD as PCM (ExtPCM) with max bitrate.



----

@Lai_yunie_yanto, Passthrough is for SPDIF or HDMI, unfortunately not coaxial digital.
@emanresu, they are all the same other than the bitrate and DTS core. DTS.

I will be doing another update as Alan has released a newer version.


----------



## emanresu (Mar 5, 2021)

Ait, but what about higher SR than 48khz? We need at least 96khz or dobli can go to haeull.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 5, 2021)

You would need to encode a file with 96KHz and then test playback on your system, All About the DTS 96/24 Audio Format (lifewire.com) (Z5500 has an indicator for this mode).

--



You should probably enable LFE also. Z906 plays back the audio.

--

Edit: It looks like 3840kbps is DTS-HD HR, which again has a DTS core. Dolby Digital Plus, DTS-HD HR, Dolby True HD and DTS-HD MA.

Table 1: Summarizing Blu-ray Sound Schemes - Mastering HD PC Audio, Part 1 | Tom's Guide


*SPDIF Max* is a Yes/No value that indicates whether or not the SPDIF connection can accommodate the necessary bandwidth. A "No" value indicates that this connection cannot transport the extensions outside the DTS core, or accommodate the Dolby sound track for the specified encoding.

----

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Snow (Hey Oh) BDRemux 1080i | ShareMania.US



====

AAF 6.0.9116.1 DTS - Added additional Xperi codes, updated all files. Update guide and files here.

Sounds quality feels better, and more 3D even with stereo surround upmixing.

====

How to get virtual 7.1 from 5.1 (analogue), simply apply 7.1 and untick side, now press side speakers.



Use room correction to adjust it to suit.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 6, 2021)

@emanresu forget to mention, when I had the Z5500, there is a secret menu, see here: Z-5500 Hidden Features - PC audio

4. *Displaying the digital stream type/mode*

Set the unit to standby mode then press Input + Effect simultaneously for 6 seconds. This will put the Control Center in "Diagnostic Mode". Now everytime the Z-5500 is fed a digital stream (DTS, DD, etc.), it will display the stream information (format, bitrate, etc.) for 5 seconds in place of the DD or DTS logo before returning to the standard display.

I upgraded to Z906 a while ago. Z5500 LFE + Z906 satellites would be interesting.


----------



## emanresu (Mar 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @emanresu forget to mention, when I had the Z5500, there is a secret menu, see here: Z-5500 Hidden Features - PC audio
> 
> 4. *Displaying the digital stream type/mode*
> 
> ...



Thank you for mentioning 
I had 3 x Z5500 at one point. My neighbour from 2 floors above came down to complain.

Check FB MSNGR.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 6, 2021)

Well thank you good sir for your time and information, I have results that I need to fine tune and test more, but I will releasing an update soon. Spatial I have not worked on yet.
I had to apply a APO CLSID workaround not mentioned by your information, however I have managed to get it to work on both analogue and digital.


----------



## lightzout (Mar 6, 2021)

What is up my fellow lovers of amazing audio. I just had nearly two weeks of Soundbladder720. Not sure what lost it.  But it was really helping my FPS gaming (BF1/BFV) but I also tried more of the other features.  Kinda hit or miss on what they recommend and what I think sounds best.  But after installling the package I didnt see the KGA. I just left it running until I rebooted last night and that did it.

But I have to say it sounds great. Part of that may be the Sony receiver is doing most of the sound production and signal conversions I imagine.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 6, 2021)

AAF 6.0.9116.2 DTS - Ultra Edition (Update guide and files here)

DTS:X Ultra is now functioning (see above), thanks to  @emanresu for his information. If you get any lag on analogue to start with, disable the older APO, restart then re-enable.

 

You will find the original option "DTS PS/UpcBt Page === {314162C7-6E2E-4C29-A5BE-D0BB553E2ECD}" in the drop down menu.

----

Install the two .inf files in: AAF 6.0.9116.2 DTS\WIN10\APPS, to download Headphones:X and Ultra from the store.

Headphones X: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-headphone-x-v1/9pfndb3vh40p?activetab=pivot:overviewtab
Ultra: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-x-ultra/9n0h1m8j1308?activetab=pivot:overviewtab

----

If you get any issues or bugs, please post here, try to explain as much as possible, thank you.

----



Next update I will default disable the older APO, but keep it in place so it can be enabled and used after install.
I will also investigate Digital, at some point it got it to recognize it as multichannel.


----------



## emanresu (Mar 7, 2021)

Mawning. I did a clean install and digital is working with DTS Interactive. The Ultra X app says multichannel enabled, but - it's buggy and unclickable. I tried analog but it sounded as ush. HMU


----------



## Ferather (Mar 7, 2021)

Multichannel is an auto-active profile (the app is for stereo, so stereo options disable). In some cases the APO4 service may need to be restarted.

After a TeamViewer session, we discovered my current drivers doesn't fully support ALC892 (2011), I will investigate.

----

Here is my ALC889 with Optical (named Digital), and SPDIF passthrough (named Internal), with the ALC892 the Optical is the Internal one.

 

I will most likely need to produce a separate driver that suits the changes made, I will message you.

====

Update to AAF 6.0.9116.4 DTS (Signed)

Added detection for digital interfaces and support for multichannel digital interfaces to APO4 (SPDIF, HDMI).
Disabled APO1, added "RTKAPOTool64" (Tools folder), to allow use after install (see here).
Added digital headphones interface codes to the base .inf file.

Note: APO1 is generally obsolete, if stereo upmixing is required, use E-APO (see here).


----------



## Hearick (Mar 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Multichannel is an auto-active profile (the app is for stereo, so stereo options disable). In some cases the APO4 service may need to be restarted.
> 
> After a TeamViewer session, we discovered my current drivers doesn't fully support ALC892 (2011), I will investigate.
> 
> ...


I can't seem to get DTS X Ultra working even after updating and doing a clean flash. What should I do ?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 7, 2021)

Open 'Task Manager' and go to services, look for DTSAPO4Service and stop it, then navigate to: C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x, and delete the files you see in my image (and in the profiles).
Extract the DTS Profiles.exe, inside the main folder is additional folders, each one is different, transfer one of these sets (the folder content), to the location you deleted the originals.

If this does not work then I am currently stumped, as its working on my system. Unfortunately I don't have another computer (or different ALC) to test each profile.

 

You will need to repeat the process until it works, hopefully one of the profiles is compatible. Don't forget the start the service.



----


----------



## Hearick (Mar 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Open 'Task Manager' and go to services, look for DTSAPO4Service and stop it, then navigate to: C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x, and delete the files you see in my image (and in the profiles).
> Extract the DTS Profiles.exe, inside the main folder is additional folders, each one is different, transfer one of these sets (the folder content), to the location you deleted the originals.
> 
> If this does not work then I am currently stumped, as its working on my system. Unfortunately I don't have another computer (or different ALC) to test each profile.
> ...


So, what I see is that Apo4Services closes himself automaticaly


----------



## Ferather (Mar 7, 2021)

Strange, what version of Windows do you have?


----------



## Hearick (Mar 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Strange, what version of Windows do you have?


Latest Insider version (21327.rs_prerelease.210226-1427)


----------



## Ferather (Mar 8, 2021)

Ok I re-uploaded AAF 6.0.9116.4 DTS with changes, but I don't think it will fix your issue. I am on 20H2. If you manually start the service does the app work?
If it does work, I will show you how to make the service start automatically with Windows using 'Task Scheduler'.

Future updates will be monthly, personally I have no bugs to fix.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Ok I re-uploaded AAF 6.0.9116.4 DTS with changes, but I don't think it will fix your issue. I am on 20H2. If you manually start the service does the app work?
> If it does work, I will show you how to make the service start automatically with Windows using 'Task Scheduler'.
> 
> Future updates will be monthly, personally I have no bugs to fix.


If I manually start the service it close himself after 2 seconds.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 8, 2021)

Hmm, ok let me try a mod, my guess is this is down to Windows, the service starts every time for me.



----

Open AAF 6.0.9116.4 DTS\WIN10\HDXRT.inf with notepad, edit this line:

ServiceBinary = %10%\system32\DTS\PC\APO4x\DTSAPO4Service.exe

To (from Asus files)

ServiceBinary = %11%\system32\DTS\PC\APO4x\DTSAPO4Service.exe

If I make this change I get the same problem as you do.

Save and disable driver signing.


----------



## dododo (Mar 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Multichannel is an auto-active profile (the app is for stereo, so stereo options disable). In some cases the APO4 service may need to be restarted.
> 
> After a TeamViewer session, we discovered my current drivers doesn't fully support ALC892 (2011), I will investigate.
> 
> ...




Which version of the stereo analog to download. THX


----------



## Hearick (Mar 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Hmm, ok let me try a mod, my guess is this is down to Windows, the service starts every time for me.
> 
> View attachment 191513
> 
> ...


I have tried doing this and nothing, Task Manager continue to say it's disabled.

The weird thing is that CCleaner consider that is this enabled.


----------



## emanresu (Mar 8, 2021)

Hearick said:


> I have tried doing this and nothing, Task Manager continue to say it's disabled.
> 
> The weird thing is that CCleaner consider that is this enabled.


What happens if you create a manual process with SC.exe and the APO4service.exe in the driver folder? Google how to set it up


----------



## Hearick (Mar 8, 2021)

emanresu said:


> What happens if you create a manual process with SC.exe and the APO4service.exe in the driver folder? Google how to set it up


I do not understand what your are trying to say. Could you explain me, please ?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 8, 2021)

@dododo

The latest version (6.0.9116.4), but it seems the APO4 service works for some, but not others.

----

@Hearick

I really don't know why the service is having an issue. Here I recorded my tests with ALC889.
I had to use Stereo Mix to record the audio, due to live device changes.









						DTS:X Ultra DCH Mod (Stereo Mix Recording)
					

Watch "DTS:X Ultra DCH Mod (Stereo Mix Recording)" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Not able fix something that isn't broken for me, I am sorry 

----

Check the drivers and extension have installed correctly, it will look like this:




----


----------



## Hearick (Mar 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @dododo
> 
> The latest version (6.0.9116.4), but it seems the APO4 service works for some, but not others.
> 
> ...


Software components are detected as Microsoft and no DTS. For the rest everything is the same.


----------



## emanresu (Mar 8, 2021)

Hearick said:


> Software components are detected as Microsoft and no DTS. For the rest everything is the same.


Uninstall .inf's with Driver Explorer.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 8, 2021)

@Hearick

Alright, well I made another update as I did find some things I missed in the .inf. The new version has additional tools, including 'Driver Store Explorer'.
Right click uninstall device in 'Device manager' (tick delete), use the tool to clean RTEXT and other drivers (Alan Finotty, Ferather).

AAF 6.0.9116.8 DTS - https://www.mediafire.com/folder/p173wf4i4udgs/AAF_Drivers

Without the extension installed Ultra will not work.

----

Next update I will be changing the way the profiles are installed, and will be removing the one I added to the driver.
This way you can find and use a profile (set of files) that work with your device.

Please post all feedback with Windows and driver version, thanks.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick
> 
> Alright, well I made another update as I did find some things I missed in the .inf. The new version has additional tools, including 'Driver Store Explorer'.
> Right click uninstall device in 'Device manager' (tick delete), use the tool to clean RTEXT and other drivers (Alan Finotty, Ferather).
> ...


Si, DTS APO4 still force stop himself, but worse is that I can't get sound from Speakers (I do not have digital).

I'm using latest mod version with latest prerelease version of Windows.

I use aux cables conected to my Creative Stage V2


----------



## Ferather (Mar 8, 2021)

Both analogue and digital are working for me. What happens with Alan's driver or official drivers? Do you have an ALC892?

----

For everyone else, the profile files are inside Profiles.7z, in the main package, transfer the files (not the folder):

C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\

Note: You may need to delete and change the files to get better compatibility. Restart after transfer-delete.



You can also try profiles from official drivers (inside their .zip).

====

If you have an issue with 'Install' and need more information on the certificate and manual installation, please message me.
If you have an issue with a device after a good install, please list the driver version, ALC, and Windows build.

Note: The current driver does not work on all ALC versions, please backup before you start.

----

AAF 6.0.9116.8 DTS - MediaFire (Main) | Anonymous Files (File) | Easyupload.io (30 Days).



If you want to check the size of the recieved .7z.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Both analogue and digital are working for me. What happens with Alan's driver or official drivers? Do you have an ALC892?
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


I do not have an ALC (I don't even know what it is lol) 

So, I solved the problem connecting via USB (I don't know why but it works and detect your driver and not Stage V2 one xD).

Do you think I can download your Windows version with Microsoft page and not lose any data ?


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> This is a self made compilation driver based on 'Alan's DCH Mods' (all credit to him), with full DTS support. It can also be installed in circumstances where installers don't function, or if direct files are needed.
> I aimed at the minimum needed to get amazing surround audio, I did NOT focus on packing lots of third party apps that can break, stop functioning over time, or after updates.
> 
> This pack includes: AAF DCH Driver 6.0.9091.1 + DTS Suite including encoder (DTS Interactive, DTS Connect, Neo PC, Surround Sensation, Boost, and more).
> ...


With the RTEXT.inf, how do we use it exactly?


----------



## Hearick (Mar 9, 2021)

Dee_NA said:


> With the RTEXT.inf, how do we use it exactly?


RTEXT.inf is automatically installed with the Install button 

If it doesn't install, go to Win10 folder and right click on it then Install it


----------



## Ferather (Mar 9, 2021)

Hearick said:


> I do not have an ALC (I don't even know what it is lol)
> 
> So, I solved the problem connecting via USB (I don't know why but it works and detect your driver and not Stage V2 one xD).
> 
> Do you think I can download your Windows version with Microsoft page and not lose any data ?



Haha you do have an ALC, all Realtek chips have an ALC version, I'm guessing you have an ALC892 or similar chip, because someone else has the exact same issue with it on ALC892.

Do you think I can download your Windows version with Microsoft page and not lose any data ? - Maybe but if you have ALC 892 it wont work probably.
So, I solved the problem connecting via USB - Glad you have some sort of results.

My guess is the speaker interface somehow works differently on 892.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Haha you do have an ALC, all Realtek chips have an ALC version, I'm guessing you have an ALC892 or similar chip, because someone else has the exact same issue with it on ALC892.
> 
> Do you think I can download your Windows version with Microsoft page and not lose any data ? - Maybe but if you have ALC 892 it wont work probably.
> So, I solved the problem connecting via USB - Glad you have some sort of results.
> ...


So, It works on Google Meet (where I can choose speaker) but not with Youtube and other where I can't choose 

And thanks for the information


----------



## Ferather (Mar 9, 2021)

No problem, I have read that even some versions, for example ALC892-CG, can also have different revisions, where outputs and jacks can be addressed.
By using USB you have bypassed the speaker ALC interface, as you are now using USB (Universal Serial Bus).

Realtek ALC892-CG DataSheet 1.3 - Drivers could end up with different effects.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 9, 2021)

Hearick said:


> So, It works on Google Meet (where I can choose speaker) but not with Youtube and other where I can't choose
> 
> And thanks for the information


A weir thing is taht Alan's APO4 works well with my version of Windows (at least it doesn't close himself)


----------



## Ferather (Mar 9, 2021)

Don't think he has DTS APO4, but his .inf file is also different, some people have issues with his that mine fixes, and as you said visa versa.

Some information worth noting: Releases · pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic · GitHub, you can try modding my .inf your self.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Don't think he has DTS APO4, but his .inf file is also different, some people have issues with his that mine fixes, and as you said visa versa.


That's true he doesn't have DTS APO but I think I will install he's for the moment and when the new Windows version comes out I will install yours's 

Do you think that with an official version APOs will work?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 9, 2021)

I edited my post. Does this answer your question? Normally drivers detect a model and revision.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I edited my post. Does this answer your question? Normally drivers detect a model and revision.


Yup !

So I mod RealtekAPO.inf putting your code or viceversa ?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 9, 2021)

HDXRT.inf, but yes pretty much, please make a backup first, ideally the partition, this way you can break things and restore.
A teacher cannot teach, if at first they don't make mistakes, this also goes for self learning.

How to sign your own modded drivers | TechPowerUp Forums
Programmer's Notepad 2.4.2 (pnotepad.org)

Extra tools packaged with the latest version, use 'RTK Device Tool' to essentially setup oem settings (not all will work).


----------



## Hearick (Mar 9, 2021)

When I install Alan's mod DTSAPO4 service works.

I have your DTSAPO4 files installed

So my question is : how could I mod Alan's files to put your DTS mod workeable ?


----------



## emanresu (Mar 9, 2021)

@Hearick do you mean @alanfox2000 APO Driver? It has like 4-5 viruses. GitHub removed for a reason. @Alan Finotty has a "ping checker" in his shit, that connects to his GitHub every hour. This is worrisome. Just FYI.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 9, 2021)

@Hearick, When I install Alan's mod DTSAPO4 service works. - That's because it detected stereo, and the audio device most likely.
@emanresu, always scan files and so on, I believe that may be something to do with plugins, and information.

Even my Linux STB will connect to github because that's how the plugin gets information.

Go for open work, not hidden behind installers (same as official downloads).

----









						AAF 6.0.9116.10 DTS
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Added my own modified profile (set of files), with better support for digital multichannel audio.
Added APO4 offload stream and offload mode effects to analogue interfaces.

The modified profile is not quite perfect, if you enable separate headphones please restart.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick, When I install Alan's mod DTSAPO4 service works. - That's because it detected stereo, and the audio device most likely.
> @emanresu, always scan files and so on, I believe that may be something to do with plugins, and information.
> 
> Even my Linux STB will connect to github because that's how the plugin gets information.
> ...


So what should I do ? 
If It could work I would like to install your Windows Version....


----------



## Ferather (Mar 9, 2021)

@Hearick

Take AAF 6.0.9116.10 DTS, latest, read through the .inf file and add what's needed to Alans .inf files.

Download the 'Tools.exe' attachment and use the 'Inno tool' to extract the files from his installer.

====

Everyone else.

If the drivers and service are working for you, here is how you get DTS:X Ultra (hopefully). First make a restore point, or other backup.

Open the 'Profiles.7z' file inside the base driver package, then copy the content of 1 folder (not the folder) to:

C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\

Once transferred, you will need to restart your computer (use 7z as admin if you cannot transfer).

Note: You may need to delete, change the files and then restart, to get better compatibility.





You can also try profiles from official drivers (inside their .zip).

----

To install the app from the store, open 'AAF 6.0.9116.10 DTS\APPS\UWP_Store', and right click then install 'dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf'.
The app should download automatically, if not then try the link from the Microsoft store page here.

For Headphones:X v1 (dtsoemapo3hpxhsa.inf), the same and the store is here.

----

To get Headphones:X v2 and DTS:X Decoder, download Sound Unbound, try it (14 days) then buy it (valid on 10 devices).

----

If you would like to to use DTS APO1 (analogue), then use 'RTK APO Tool' to edit the property page.

Drop down menu: DTS PS/UpcBt Page === {314162C7-6E2E-4C29-A5BE-D0BB553E2ECD}



Press 'Write', NOT 'Write as def' (else, you will need to remove driver), then restart.



====

Updates will be monthly, or when new releases are out.

====


----------



## Hearick (Mar 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick
> 
> Take AAF 6.0.9116.10 DTS, latest, read through the .inf file and add what's needed to Alans .inf files.
> 
> ...


Could you tell me where to find Alan's inf files, please ?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 10, 2021)

[Bug Alert!]

Do NOT use the Realtek EQ and effects in the audio console when ultra is in use, it breaks multichannel digital detection for APO4. I will fix this next update, likely by removing the feature from the panel.

Potplayer test - Modes supported by Ultra effects, DirectSound, WASAPI shared. WASAPI exclusive appears to have a separate effect when in multichannel mode.

----

@Hearick

Inside InnoTemp after you follow the instructions I gave you (read Usage.txt), I believe the first folder is 'apps', just search the folder using Windows for *.inf.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 10, 2021)

I 


Ferather said:


> [Bug Alert!]
> 
> Do NOT use the Realtek EQ and Effects in the Audio Console when Ultra is in use, it breaks Digital detection. I will fix this next update, likely by removing the feature from the panel.
> 
> ...


I will first try to restore an older version of Windows via ISO and if it doesn't work, I'll mod it 

Thanks for all your time


----------



## Ferather (Mar 10, 2021)

No problem, when you learn you can do all sorts.

----

So, Ultra on, Digital multichannel, Potplayer + E-APO Stereo upmixer, and these files, make sure you sit in the middle......... super 3D from stereo, with defined rear (+2dB on rear with E-APO).



----

AAF 6.0.9116.12 DTS (Signed) Ultra Edition

Right click 'AAF DCH Optimus Sound' in 'Device Manager' and uninstall it, tick 'Delete' driver, dont restart.
Run 'Driver Store Explorer' (in Tools), and remove Alan Finotty, Ferather. Now restart.

I suggest you run a registry cleaner such as CCleaner or similar, before double clicking 'Install'.









						AAF 6.0.9116.12 DTS
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Added support for third party EQ software, third party EQ and device (ALC) support may differ.
Fixed an issue that would cause a problem  with SPDIF detection, all working now.
You can now make full use of the Realtek app and effects with Ultra enabled.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi Ferather,

 I installed your modd driver as instructed. DTS HeadphoneX: 1 worked perfectly, however DTSX: Ultra is not correctly detecting the analog audio output. I am attaching the images to demonstrate.

Could you check it out please? Thanks.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 10, 2021)

Just did (AAF 6.0.9116.12 DTS) and its working for me, do you have speakers as an audio device? If you do try different profiles (see here).
If its headphones, enable separate device mode (has more options) and then restart your computer.

Tweak the audio detection settings to suit your headphones (front-rear).



----

Ignore the selection for digital, Its DTS(X)-DD-DDP or DTS Interactive.




Note: Modern SPDIF can carry up to 125 Mbps.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 11, 2021)

So I made a reinstall of Windows with 20H2 and AAF Realtek DCH Audio Driver - DTS 6.0.9116.10 with Ferather's profile work now 

But the update (6.0.9116.12) doesn't detect my speakers (I'm talking of DTS X Ultra), so I will stay with thta version 

Thanks for your hard work and time @Ferather


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 11, 2021)

Wakko000 said:


> Hi Ferather,
> 
> I installed your modd driver as instructed. DTS HeadphoneX: 1 worked perfectly, however DTSX: Ultra is not correctly detecting the analog audio output. I am attaching the images to demonstrate.
> 
> Could you check it out please? Thanks.


My notebook's HDMI interface is manufactured by Intel, not Realtek. Could this be a problem for the correct functioning of the driver?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 11, 2021)

@Hearick

Interesting, ok. I'll have to make two versions in that case because in DTS 6.0.9116.10 you will get a bug with SPDIF and the Realtek app with Ultra enabled. I guess this is device, or profile specific.

Thanks for your time and feedback.



----

@Wakko000

I have not got a Realtek HDMI interface either and also, my HDMI and DP runs through my AMD GPU, but I do have an internal passthrough to GPU via Realtek ALC889 Gigabyte Edition.
Ultimately yes this is the problem, because the HDMI you are using is a 3rd party (separate) device from Realtek, like me. No passthrough feature?

In addition, I have not investigated any workarounds or interfaces via the Realtek drivers to link it to other drivers.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick
> 
> Interesting, ok. I'll have to make two versions in that case because in DTS 6.0.9116.10 you will get a bug with SPDIF and the Realtek app with Ultra enabled. I guess this is device, or profile specific.
> 
> ...


I believe it must work the same way. This old DjUrko / Alan Finote driver works.








						The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10
					

Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,  There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Ferather (Mar 11, 2021)

@Wakko000

I will take a look, thank you.

Edit: According to the files inside the Sound Unbound app, it supports HDMI and potentially other digital interfaces. Not sure if this applies or not.
Currently I don't have any audio devices the use HDMI other than stereo ones, so I will have to make betas, which will need testing.

----

Added 'Encoded Video.7z' to the main MediaFire folder, to test native playback on analogue and digital.



Z906 on SPDIF: Everything except Dolby TrueHD (different format).
I can however decompress to analogue, or transcode via Potplayer.

----

@Hearick

I put 'AAF 6.0.9116.10 DTS' back into the main folder (previous versions are in the folder).

When you have time try the following with 'AAF 6.0.9116.12 DTS' (make restore first):

Follow the steps given in the download post, making sure you run CCleaner.
After install and restart run 'Device Remover' (see attachments).




You could also intentionally disable speakers and run the tool.
Restart, and see if you have speakers now. Thanks.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Wakko000
> 
> I will take a look, thank you. Edit: According to the files inside the Sound Unbound app, it supports HDMI and potentially other digital interfaces. Not sure if this applies or not.
> 
> ...


It still configure it in Multi channel mode


----------



## Ferather (Mar 11, 2021)

Try rebuild and restart your computer. Sometimes the registry can get stuck, hopefully this is the problem.



When I say restart computer I mean it, don't skip it, its Windows.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Try rebuild and restart your computer. Sometimes the registry can get stuck, hopefully this is the problem.
> 
> View attachment 191958
> 
> When I say restart computer I mean it, don't skip it, its Windows.


No...But I don't really care xD

I don't use realtek app controller and I do not have an spdif cable 

Thanks for trying to help me (again) anyway !


----------



## Ferather (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh well enjoy! Edit: I might have a fix, try the next update - which will be when there is new release from Realtek, Gigabyte, Alan Finotty (not yet).

----

@Everyone, remember to download 'Sound Unbound', try it and buy it! (you cant buy Ultra, unfortunately)
The driver uses all the major DTS systems to deliver best possible audio, even with Dolby.

Alan Finotty accepts donations (last time I checked), no I do not, I do accept physical gifts however.

Also credit to all those who helped, and those who prefer to remain hidden.

----

5.1 - 7.1 (+), with DTS:X Ultra on, the speakers tune you! - I suggest storing audio as DTS:X where possible.

----

Here are the general audio settings I use with Potplayer, I change from PCM to DTS-HD when needed.


----------



## Mikoo (Mar 11, 2021)

@Ferather  These people's are not getting it to work because the effects are not loaded in the effect chain. In the registry there are certain keys like {d04e05a6-594b-4fb6-a80d-01af5eed7d1d},13, 14, 15, 19, 20. These keys determine which effects are loaded for that particular audio interface. The guids of dts must be present in these keys for that to load. example of a dts guid is {07531B73-E4CA-4B94-9D0E-D3C9A7825FE5}. I guess you know what to do next. I told @emanresu about this but he/she is not able to piece together. Hopefully you will get it. Last time i checked the dts ultra is working fine on hdmi interface using intel driver.

@Ferather  it has nothing to do with the profiles. the patched file will accept whatever lic file you threw at it.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 11, 2021)

It not that, its more to do with I have little interest in it (HDMI), with no direct test setup, I already looked over codes. I know it can be added in probably 10 minutes or less.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 11, 2021)

I tried installing both versions at same Time and now .... I can't get ULTRA to Work even by going to an older version


----------



## Ferather (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't know, I can install all the old versions and the new versions, never get issues, sorry m8, no idea, cant fix things that are not broken.
See the video at the bottom of my signature, you can see everything working, only problem was Mixer recording spatial.

No issues with analogue, analogue and Ultra, no issues with SPDIF, SPDIF and Ultra.



Ferather said:


> @Wakko000
> 
> I have not got a Realtek HDMI interface either and also, my HDMI and DP runs through my AMD GPU, but I do have an internal passthrough to GPU via Realtek ALC889 Gigabyte Edition.
> Ultimately yes this is the problem, because the HDMI you are using is a 3rd party (separate) device from Realtek, like me. No passthrough feature?
> ...





Ferather said:


> @Wakko000
> 
> I will take a look, thank you.
> 
> ...



Will do this later-tomorrow, but based on stereo and DisplayPort, it will be a beta.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I don't know, I can install all the old versions and the new versions, never get issues, sorry m8, no idea, cant fix things that are not broken.
> See the video at the bottom of my signature, you can see everything working, only problem was Mixer recording spatial.
> 
> No issues with analogue, analogue and Ultra, no issues with SPDIF, SPDIF and Ultra.
> ...


Thank you very much @Ferather


----------



## Ferather (Mar 12, 2021)

Ok, so to get third party drivers to work, you will need to add DTS to composite using FX Configurator, here I use the provided tool (but its not composite).



Stream: {07531B73-E4CA-4B94-9D0E-D3C9A7825FE5}
Mode: {FCDD3010-BB3F-4B24-8074-A18FC7D558F7}
Endpoint: {599C2638-CC15-4FFE-B16A-9246260D2DF7}



====

AAF 6.0.9116.14 DTS (Signed) Ultra Edition

Removed APO1 from analogue stream effects due to lag caused, and no WASAPI support.
Enabled NeoPC (APO1) via the Realtek app (I still use E-APO).
Added some HDMI support, else see above.

https://www.mediafire.com/file/s511okym2w0g7ol/AAF_6.0.9116.14_DTS.7z
More fixes later today!


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Ok, so to get third party drivers to work, you will need to add DTS to composite using FX Configurator, here I use the provided tool (but its not composite).
> 
> View attachment 192035
> 
> ...


I did exactly as mentioned in the instructions. DTS did not work. If you need any information about my notebook or other information, I am available to help. I can provide remote access if you need it. While we are unable to resolve it, I am going to go back to the latest version of the Alan Finote AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9116.1 (Signed) driver. Everything is working perfectly in this version.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 12, 2021)

Wakko000 said:


> I did exactly as mentioned in the instructions. DTS did not work. If you need any information about my notebook or other information, I am available to help. I can provide remote access if you need it. While we are unable to resolve it, I am going to go back to the latest version of the Alan Finote AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9116.1 (Signed) driver. Everything is working perfectly in this version.


Same for me


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Hearick, When I install Alan's mod DTSAPO4 service works. - That's because it detected stereo, and the audio device most likely.
> @emanresu, always scan files and so on, I believe that may be something to do with plugins, and information.
> 
> Even my Linux STB will connect to github because that's how the plugin gets information.
> ...


One thing I noticed is that the sound sounds better thru headphones at 48000hz at 24bit instead of 96000. Is that normal due to how files are set? The Enable Audio Enhancements is also enabled at 7.1 channels. If i disable it brings sound closer. What is the new features with the latest? 6.0.9116.8 is one I'm using.

Other thing too... not sure if anybody else does this, the levels i use on channels is set around 40-43. Output level is at 80


----------



## Ferather (Mar 13, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9116.1
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				







Yesterday I also added Ultra to my old AMD GPU, via DisplayPort, see below posts if you need info.



There is also a video below (in my signature), from last week.

====

If I play 360 Dolby or DTS over SPDIF, its like I have extra virtual speakers with defined positioning.
My Z906 always sounded good, but never fully 360, well that changed.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS DCH 6.0.9116.1
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> ...


Thanks @Ferather , i will test it today.



Wakko000 said:


> Thanks @Ferather , i will test it today.


Unfortunately it still didn't work on my notebook.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 13, 2021)

Wakko000 said:


> Thanks @Ferather , i will test it today.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it still didn't work on my notebook.
> View attachment 192220


For me neither


----------



## Ferather (Mar 13, 2021)

Sorry nothing I can do about it, I have tried now for days. I guess you will have to wait for another driver pack.
The only thing I could try, is if you sent me a link to working drivers, and I add it to that.

This being said this will cost me time and effort, just so you know.

====

Just diagnosed a friend with ALC892 with exact same problem, now its working. I will write a guide shortly.
The problem was other drivers, previously installed, and apps used to remove drivers.

====

DTS DCH 6.0.9116.1 is a driver fully written by myself (except the base files that come Realtek), with no other direct influence on any code or time spent by third party sources.

----

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers (note, the Ferather preset is different to the one installed).
Alternative link: DTS DCH 6.0.9116.1.7z - Anonymous Files (no tracking, logs, and so on, https://anonymousfiles.io/).

====

How to cleanly install DTS DCH 6.0.9116.1 (don't skip steps), turn off your internet - unplug the cable or turn off wifi. DO NOT use third party software to skip steps.

If you have used my drivers previously, you will need to delete any files in 'C:\Windows\System32\DTS' after uninstalling the device.
This issue has been fixed in the current release, and you will not need to take any additional steps in the future.

----

First uninstall all Realtek, AAF, DTS or other installations from 'Apps & features'. Then restart your computer (it will probably ask you to restart).



Then in 'Device Manager', check for 'Microsoft Audio Device', If it still says 'Realtek' or 'AAF DCH Optimus Sound', you might have an issue.
Right click the device and select 'Uninstall', then tick 'delete driver', and restart your computer, repeat until the above.*

* If you don't see 'Microsoft Audio Device', you need to repeat the process until you do.




----

Now open 'Command Prompt' as admin (note, you can select screen text, and press ctrl+c to copy, and right mouse to paste):

Type the following command: pnputil -e , this will display all installed drivers, look through the vendor, device and signer list, copy the oemX.inf name.
Now type the following command: pnputil -d oemX.inf , this will delete the driver, however it must not be in use (uninstalled).

If a driver fails to remove, uninstall the 'Microsoft Audio Device', do not restart, and try again (it will now).
Make sure to remove everything related to your Realtek, including past installs.




Now run a registry cleaner (CCleaner) 2-3 times, and restart.

----

In some cases, active third party audio software can cause bugs with registry entries, example Viper, I have only tested Equaliser APO (E-APO).

----

Double click install, wait for Windows to tell you to restart, wait 5-10 seconds then restart. Read the proved Readme.txt, now configure your sound setup.
If you are using the APO3 entry (ModeFX), please remove it when not needed, in order to use Ultra and other effects.

----

Inside the folder 'WIN10\APPS\UWP_Store\' you will find two .inf files, right click and install these to get Headphones:X v1 (APO3) and DTS:X Ultra (APO4).

DTS Headphones:X (v1) - https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-headphone-x-v1/9pfndb3vh40p?activetab=pivot:overviewtab
DTS:X Ultra - https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-x-ultra/9n0h1m8j1308?activetab=pivot:overviewtab

====

Fully functioning 6 channel balance for SPDIF, digital optical in this case.



====

When in multichannel mode (4, 5.1, 7.1), Ultra will use a multichannel preset, for 4+ speaker and effects.



If you require additional effects either use the Realtek Audio Console, or E-APO (ignore digital format).



If you need the old DTS Connect system, follow the Readme.txt for the property key.



I recycled the above screenshot, I'm lazy at times.

====

How do I get Ultra on my HDMI-DisplayPort GPU?

You have the Ultra mod working on your Realtek device? Open the provided tool: RTK APO Tool, at the top select the HDMI device.
Input the following, and press only write, NOT write default (will make it permanent), you can reset if needed.



Stream: {07531B73-E4CA-4B94-9D0E-D3C9A7825FE5}
Mode: {FCDD3010-BB3F-4B24-8074-A18FC7D558F7}
Endpoint: {599C2638-CC15-4FFE-B16A-9246260D2DF7}

Now restart the 'Windows Audio' service, or restart your computer.



====

You can also try and add-unlock features (perhaps your device supports DTS UltraPC II) use the provided 'RTK Device Tool'.
If you make a mistake copy 'RTKHDAUD.dat' from the drivers to C:\Windows\System32\drivers.



Don't press the flashing text, it will delete the config file.
In some cases you may need additional files.

====

Make you store E-APO's key in case you need to change it at a later date.

Stream Effect Clsid: {EACD2258-FCAC-4FF4-B36D-419E924A6D79}

If you want the DTS APO1, you will need to remove the E-APO line.

Note: DTS APO1 doesn't support WASAPI shared mode.

====

Below is an additional tool (cleaned), which contains 'Effect CLSID's.txt'.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you again. I'll try it one more time!


----------



## ToniM_8 (Mar 14, 2021)

DTS Ultra only work with internet connection off and don't working anymore and after restart same


----------



## Ferather (Mar 14, 2021)

It does seem more subtle with internet, I can remove the online database in the next update (built into Ultra).
You can also try copying 'dts_apo4_oem_config_10251435', edit it, then transfer back.

File location for the .xml: C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x

Restart the APO4 service using 'Task Manager'.


----------



## ToniM_8 (Mar 14, 2021)

I restarted again without turning on the internet and works  

but after open internet


----------



## Ferather (Mar 14, 2021)

See my post above, remove (I am using 7z as admin to directly edit the file):

<control name="Database File Name">offlinedatabase_ui_AcerGaming2020.db</control>




I hope that works for you, I can edit the next update if required.


----------



## ToniM_8 (Mar 14, 2021)

Ferather said:


> See my post above, remove (I am using 7z as admin to directly edit the file):
> 
> <control name="Database File Name">offlinedatabase_ui_AcerGaming2020.db</control>
> 
> ...


same


----------



## Ferather (Mar 14, 2021)

Ok, I will look into it for next update, sorry for now.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 14, 2021)

Sonyboi said:


> I restarted again without turning on the internet and works  View attachment 192345
> 
> but after open internet


That makes sense, the only time the driver worked the internet was off


----------



## Ferather (Mar 14, 2021)

No idea, still he can try the guide for HDMI and APO keys but to his speakers, should make the app more aggressive.


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Mar 14, 2021)

Hello brothers, i just wanted to say thank you for all the hardwork you put into these mods but somehow im not able to install dts ultra.Sorry to trouble you but i dont know much about driver modding i just test the different drivers and do basic troubleshooting. i have used equaliser apo with hesuvi and that worked very well is there any way i can use hesuvi with this mod with virtual audio cable and voicemeeter


----------



## Ferather (Mar 15, 2021)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/aaf-realtek-dch-audio-driver-dts.277711/post-4477750

Ignore the alternative link, if you want to try it, I have changed the codes. You may need to switch between 5.1 and stereo after installing, just 1 time.
I suggest uninstalling the Ultra app, so it also starts new. If this version does not work for you, you are doomed 

Please read the provided readme and uninstall-install guide.

----

If everything is working but you get 'Connect speakers' enter the following keys using 'RTK APO Tool'.

Stream: {07531B73-E4CA-4B94-9D0E-D3C9A7825FE5}
Mode: {FCDD3010-BB3F-4B24-8074-A18FC7D558F7}
Endpoint: {599C2638-CC15-4FFE-B16A-9246260D2DF7}

Restart your computer and try again, you may need to switch it to 5.1 (not stereo), then back.

You can also use E-APO with the above changes, it will use the existing APO (Ultra).

====

I think I found a better way to implement the SFX/MFX for ultra so no apps are needed to setup the ALC (Realtek).

Notes: The driver I am using as a source for Ultra is for ALC887, I have an ALC889, its possible I have better compatibility, and the reason it already works for me.
Unfortunately for me and you (updates), its not very possible to add compatibility for devices (ALC) I dont own, or have access to.

The last week or so of updates have been for everyone else, and I am still to receive any additional help with codes etc.

----

It looks like the Ultra interface works in a similar fashion to virtual cable, rather than directly on the device.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm definitely doomed!

I will try to install the driver on another notebook


----------



## Ferather (Mar 15, 2021)

Sorry to hear that, I did try for you. I did just upload my very final edit, but I dont think it will help you. Sometimes if a device goes wonky (or I get noise with audio) I reset it, without re-installing.
This might help, but I doubt it, go to 'Device Manager' and in the system section look for audio device, and disable it, then restart, then run Device Remover, then re-enable.

  

Also what Realtek ALC do you have, and what's the motherboard? This really suck because I am the first to have DTS:X Ultra multichannel over SPDIF and HDMI.


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 15, 2021)

Not sure what i did wrong to make it go into Windows Repair. It first showed at the bottom but then went to Repair screen once it restarted.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 15, 2021)

Guys I plan to format my PC and perform a new Win10 installation.

All I want from the Realtek audio driver is the ability to have 5.1 audio over SPDIF in games that support surround audio. The vanilla/MSI driver does not allow that, AFAIK.

I have this mobo (ALC 892): https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X470-GAMING-PRO-MAX

I have already bought legally from the MS store both Dolby Atmos and DTS Headphone:X, so I don't need cracked apps. Just the pure audio driver with no frills.

Can someone guide me what to do exactly? Also, I don't understand all this new terminology (APO, UAD etc.), so I would appreciate an ELI5.

Thanks in advance! 



emanresu said:


> @Hearick do you mean @alanfox2000 APO Driver? It has like 4-5 viruses. GitHub removed for a reason. @Alan Finotty has a "ping checker" in his shit, that connects to his GitHub every hour. This is worrisome. Just FYI.


What? Is this true?!


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 15, 2021)

Where i use to do stuff with PAX XFi and the changes in sound, i have to wonder if Realtek will accept ini files with configurations like ones used for Bass.ini, Mid.ini, Treble.ini and even Tweaks.ini, etc but for Realtek.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 15, 2021)

jermando said:


> What? Is this true?!



Not 100% sure about Finotty, but his take over video and enable dev mode makes me wonder *, alanfox2000 content nearly always contains malware, trojans etc, some can be excused by the patcher.
However the thing is, you then ignore thinking its just the patcher or because the app is special, that's because it is special. It contains a variety of bad things.

On a separate note, you can try my driver, if you don't want Ultra don't install it, read the Readme.txt file, you can download my config below.

* It possible he needs to clean-up mistakes made in the registry and so on, and require more permission, legitimately.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Not 100% sure about Finotty, but his take over video and enable dev mode makes me wonder, alanfox2000 content nearly always contains malware, trojans etc, some can be excused by the patcher.
> However the thing is, you then ignore thinking its just the patcher or because the app is special, that's because it is special. It contains a variety of bad things.
> 
> On a separate note, you can try my driver, if you don't want Ultra don't install it, read the Readme.txt file, you can download my config below.


What's the difference between DTS:X Ultra and DTS:X Headphones? Is it the same thing (3D audio for headphones)?

ALC892 is compatible with your drivers? I've read some issues.

Also, is Dolby missing because it's lower quality compared to DTS?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 15, 2021)

It supports multichannel. The stereo portion seems to be the bit some people are having issues with. My ALC889 works fully, but other ALC's maybe not.

2 channel audio > E-APO 2 channel clone to 6-8 channel > DTS:X Ultra multichannel effects > Audio out.
6-8 channel audio > DTS:X Ultra multichannel effects > Audio out.



Most games and movies should be multichannel.

----

I have added the relevant code the put DTS in the exclusive section, this way E-APO will use it when you install it.
It will basically create a composite stream fx, with DTS first then E-APO after, preventing issues.



You can also delete or change the key with the provided app.

====

I will start a new thread soon (with a full guide), as the current release is fully my own coding (with source) and 100% my time spent 

> Feel free to read through my files, and apply them to another driver (ideally one for your motherboard).
> Please dont ask me questions related to modding your own driver unless you know the codes.

====

Added a 'DTS Presets and Encoded Videos' folder to the MediaFire main directory for the driver, I suggest downloading the encoded video.
Play all the files over SPDIF (and maybe HDMI), and notice the DTS:X Ultra effects applying, even though encoded.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 16, 2021)

Would something similar to this work with Realtek drivers, perhaps even without the percentage...

SetDigitalHeadphoneBass35% = 1
SetDigitalHeadphoneTreble35% = 
SetDigitalFrontLeftSpeakerBass75% = 1
SetDigitalFrontRightSpeakerBass75% = 1
SetDigitalCenterSpeakerBass75% = 1
SetDigitalSideSpeakerBass75% = 1
SetDigitalRearSpeakerBass75% = 1
SetDigitalRearCenterSpeakerBass75% = 1
SetDigitalLeftSpeakerTreble70% = 1
SetDigitalFrontSpeakerTreble70% = 1
SetDigitalCenterSpeakerTreble70% = 1
SetDigitalFrontSpeakerTreble70% = 1
SetDigitalSideSpeakerTreble70% = 1
SetDigitalRearSpeakerTreble70% = 1
SetDigitalRearCenterTreble70% = 1
SetDigitalBass65% = 1
SetDigitalSubWooferBass40% = 1
SetDigitalTreble62% = 1
SetDigitalDolby100% = 1
SetDigitalOut100% = 1
SetDigitalOpticalOutBass65% =
SetDigitalOpticalOutTreble62% = 1
SetDigitalOpticalInBass65% =
SetDigitalOpticalInTreble62% = 1
SetDigitalVoiceFilter = 1
SetDigitalNoStaticInput = 1
SetDigitalNoStaticOutput = 1


----------



## Ferather (Mar 16, 2021)

Would probably be more like "DigitalHeadphoneBass=35". I actually don't know tbh, you would need to find the code in an .inf file.
I found similar code in the presets for DTS:X Ultra, and you can do similar modifications to its preset.


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 16, 2021)

Right i was thinkin that even with ini files 1=enabled and 0=disabled.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi @Ferather 

This is my hardware:


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 16, 2021)

Somehow of maybe puttin the ini file within the inf if it'll accept it. Where the ini is in system32 and WOW64.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 16, 2021)

@Wakko000

You have an ALC275, no chance sorry, I barely find any data on Google. You need a mainstream 8XX series.
You are indeed doomed with ALC275. Dont worry I am not annoyed about the time spent.



====

Current driver + DTS Sound Unbound, now I have unlocked everything related to APO4.



Available on all audio devices I have, including bluetooth.

====

Ok, so the decoder just allows you to decode DTS:X for analogue + spatial to process objects.
On digital, all this is already happening, which means my Z906 is doing DTS:X.

====



Tested on: ALC889, GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3


====

So further testing, using Logitech Z906, and DTS:X lossless with object emulation.

Analogue (3x 3.5mm) > Requires decoder + spatial engine for object emulation > Was a good quality, all working.
Digital (SPDIF) > Requires nothing, modded with spatial > Better quality and louder than analogue.

It should be like: |[Object data][Extra bitrate][DTS core]| in one stream.

====

If you have my driver working, and really need sound unbound, message me.


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello bro, I have ALC887 realtek h81m-s motherboard and i want to install HeSuVi with your mod with equaliser apo,please tell me a way to install dts x headphones with dts dch 9066.4


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 16, 2021)

Not sure why but mine accepts dts but not dts dch... what is the reason that is??


----------



## Ferather (Mar 16, 2021)

@Bruhimnoob

Sent you a message and gift, enjoy.

@Dee_NA

Not quite sure what you mean there.


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Bruhimnoob
> 
> Sent you a message and gift, enjoy.
> 
> ...


Everytime i install it it always takes me into Repair Screen. Not sure if its bc i disable signature esp when i turn off the antivirus.


----------



## emanresu (Mar 17, 2021)

I think I found the problem behind non-working spiers.. I mean drivers..


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 17, 2021)

emanresu said:


> I think I found the problem behind non-working spiers.. I mean drivers..


What is that supposed to mean?!


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Wakko000
> 
> You have an ALC275, no chance sorry, I barely find any data on Google. You need a mainstream 8XX series.
> You are indeed doomed with ALC275. Dont worry I am not annoyed about the time spent.



I haven't given up yet.
@Ferather 
I am not able to change any options, I think you explained earlier that it is due to the Internet being active, correct?


----------



## emanresu (Mar 17, 2021)

Wakko000 said:


> I haven't given up yet.
> @Ferather
> I am not able to change any options, I think you explained earlier that it is due to the Internet being active, correct?
> 
> View attachment 192808


As of now in Multichannel you cannot switch profile since he said the best one implemented is the one that is automagically picked up. Try analog 3.5mm stereo. You have to right-click the menu in speaker settings and switch from multichannel to 2.0


----------



## Ferather (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm working on some changes, I've found some devices are stuck on HDA (the driver is UAD), others work differently in terms of interface and ID for analogue.
I think I found some code to better support ALC892 (and possibly more ALC's), which appear to be stuck on HDA based drivers.

I am also working on making the Ultra mod not lag the device, so far I am successful.

@Wakko000

That's actually a good result, it means all is working but the interface for your analogue is wrong in the driver.
It's very possible I can write an extension the bolts onto any UAD driver.

I tricked the driver and Ultra into thinking SPDIF has 6 speakers attached in an analogue manner.



Balance option, Ultra and Realtek effects are 100% working.

----

If you are on Windows 10, setup your media player to use Windows (system) codecs, they support all the losses codecs (afaik).
You can tell if the player is correctly using the system by comparing audio with Windows media player.

Microsoft MPEG-1/DD/AAC Audio Decoder (Wmcodecdsp.h) - Win32 apps | Microsoft Docs

From testing, the above codec can decode Dolby into analogue, but not True HD.
Otherwise for SPDIF it will do passthrough (send directly).

----


Ferather said:


> So further testing, using Logitech Z906, and DTS:X lossless with object emulation.
> 
> Analogue (3x 3.5mm) > Requires decoder + spatial engine for object emulation > Was a good quality, all working.
> Digital (SPDIF) > Requires nothing, modded with spatial > Better quality and louder than analogue.
> ...



Note modern SPDIF can do up to 125mbps.


----------



## Dee_NA (Mar 17, 2021)

jermando said:


> What is that supposed to mean?!


Probably a drunk text or something. Fact it says Screenshot should be a clue lol


----------



## Ferather (Mar 17, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9116.8 (UAD, Signed) - | Guide here | Make a restore point in case your device is not supported.

Added support for more device interfaces, and analogue outputs.
The Ultra mod no longer causes additional lag.
I still suggest using E-APO for upmixing and slightly better performance.

Use the APO Tool to apply DTS keys (ID's) to devices not attached to your Realtek, example HDMI, Bluetooth.

----

Apps here:









						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com
				




----

If you need the decoder to stay on, use stereo mix, mute it and set playback to Digital, and on.



You can also use it to passthrough stereo from analogue.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Now, DTSX Works like a charm!. Thank you very much for your help brother @Ferather !


----------



## Ferather (Mar 17, 2021)

You are welcome man, took me ages to get the right codes from sources, thanks for your testing and feedback.

I will make a totally new thread after Realtek and my other sources release a new version.


----------



## Glebo (Mar 18, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS DCH 6.0.9116.8 (UAD, Signed) - | Guide here | Make a restore point in case your device is not supported.
> 
> Added support for more device interfaces, and analogue outputs.
> The Ultra mod no longer causes additional lag.
> ...


Hi! Could you tell me how much device specific are these drivers? Do they work for modern ALCs like 1200/1220/1220A series? I'm having trouble to get DTS Interactive on asus X570-ACE mobo with ALC1220A. Finnoty's pack offer no more then DDLive for me. Do you have user reports or tested your drivers by yourself with ALC12xx codecs? Win10 (20H2) here.


----------



## GaZw (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi Guys I am new here and consider myself a fan of dts. i Install dts drivers without problems, but when try install dts ultra i have this message of error. i have ALC887


----------



## Hearick (Mar 18, 2021)

GaZw said:


> Hi Guys I am new here and consider myself a fan of dts. i Install dts drivers without problems, but when try install dts ultra i have this message of error. i have ALC887
> 
> View attachment 192923


Go to the Apps folder then DTS and right-click dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf then select install.

Try installing DTS Ultra X. If it still doesn't work, reboot your pc and try again.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi guys!

How can i enable "Stereo Mix" when it doesn't show up?


----------



## Hearick (Mar 18, 2021)

Wakko000 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> How can i enable "Stereo Mix" when it doesn't show up?
> 
> ...


Try this :









						How to Restore Missing Stereo Mix on Windows 10
					

Stereo Mix feature is very useful if you want to have a direct recording of the sound being played through your speaker. It’s a virtual audio device and




					appuals.com
				




or this :


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Mar 18, 2021)

install the appxbundle files through powershell then they work , press shift and right click and select open powershell window here and rename the appxbundle files to simple names like dts.appxbundle and input command Add-Appxbundle dts.appxbundle


----------



## Ferather (Mar 18, 2021)

Stereo mix may not be a feature supported by his ALC, for my ALC889 its listed in the motherboard manual, along with DTS and DD info.
It's there every time I install drivers. hopefully Hearick's info will give this option. ALC889 competes with X-Fi.

----

@Glebo

12XX series might be a problem, I got a few messages with BSOD with 12XX and AMD.
I have made changes but cannot confirm it works on 12XX.

Make a backup and-or restore, in case not.

----

Below I attached the original ID's used in the source driver. Even unlisted it can work (my ALC889 is not listed).


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 18, 2021)

@Ferather 
I don't think so, see this image is from the previous restore point:






I did a clean install and the "Stereo Mix" option disappeared.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 18, 2021)

Show disabled devices. If not you might need to try again with the driver. Else I will look into it.



How To Restore Missing Stereo Mix On Windows 10 - YouTube
Or try this if you don't want to re-install the driver.

Download Device Remover - MajorGeeks

----

Note: By decoder staying on, I mean digital receiver (SPDIF).
It says 'decode' on my Z906, sorry for confusion.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 19, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DTS-HD_Master_Audio

DTS:X supports lossless encoding for the highest audio quality possible. Although in situations where bitrate is of high concern (24.5 Mbps), DTS:X can also operate in a high-quality lossy mode. DTS:X supports up to 96k for object mixes but can still support up to 192k for stereo and multi-channel mixes. Instead of being encoded into the Blu-ray disc (like DTS:X), Virtual:X is a post-processing technology that aims to create the effect of a 7.1. 4 surround set up (that's 11.1 channels, including four height channels) through a soundbar or standard 5.1 speaker system.


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Mar 19, 2021)

@Ferather
Great job there...
I'd really thought, i wouldnt ever experience this with my Realtek & Z906. Thanks...
It keeps getting better and better.
I appreciate your works here....


----------



## Ferather (Mar 19, 2021)

Optional Update:

DTS DCH 6.0.9116.10 (UAD, Signed) - | Guide here | Make a restore point in case your device is not supported.

Set APO4 to use multithreading, thread settings changed from "both" and "apartment" to "free".
Performance has improved slightly, changing presets is more obvious.
I still suggest using E-APO for upmixing and slightly better performance. (see below).

Note: As of version DTS DCH 6.0.9116.8 you no longer need to clean your registry after uninstalling.

Apps here: MediaFire


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 19, 2021)

Any idea if APO uses SIMD (AVX256) for acceleration?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 19, 2021)

Now that's an advanced question, I bet if you asked a DTS rep they would give you a funny look. I don't know for sure sorry.

Threading Model Attribute - Win32 apps | Microsoft Docs < source of changes made.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 19, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Now that's an advanced question, I bet if you asked a DTS rep they would give you a funny look. I don't know for sure sorry.
> 
> Threading Model Attribute - Win32 apps | Microsoft Docs < source of changes made.


I'm asking because PCs no longer have a dedicated audio DSP (pre-Vista/XP era), unlike consoles which do have a DSP (XBOX One runs Windows 10). 

So I assume PCs use the CPU for audio processing these days...


----------



## Ferather (Mar 19, 2021)

I believe the main audio processing is done by an audio processor, whereas third party APO's, features or software could use the main CPU, especially if the audio processor is not enough.
You wont notice any performance issue with APO's or other features using the CPU, it shouldn't go very high maybe 1-2% depending on your CPU.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 19, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I believe the main audio processing is done by a audio processor, whereas third party APO's could use the main CPU, especially if the audio processor is not enough.
> You wont notice any performance issue with APO's or other features using the CPU, it shouldn't go very high maybe 1-2% depending on your CPU.


By audio processor you mean the Realtek chip? Because that doesn't have a DSP.

I think only Intel has a DSP, but it's mainly for voice recognition. And AMD used to have TrueAudio.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 19, 2021)

Realtek Announces the RTD1073 High-Performance Digital Media Processor with Hardware Decoder
2x REALTEK RTS5170 Media Processor IC Chip (iconquers.com)


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 19, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Realtek Announces the RTD1073 High-Performance Digital Media Processor with Hardware Decoder
> 2x REALTEK RTS5170 Media Processor IC Chip (iconquers.com)


That's for TV set-top boxes, not for PC motherboards (ALC series).


----------



## Ferather (Mar 20, 2021)

Realtek’s Hi-Fi Audio Single Chip with Voice/Sound DSP and CODEC (ALC5642) Receives ‘Innovative Product Award 2012’ - REALTEK

Either way they make the products, still this is off topic xD


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 20, 2021)

I just want to know more about the modern PC audio stack, that's all. All the known PC audio chipsets (ALC 8xx/9xx/1xxx) lack a DSP, AFAIK.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi @Ferather ,

I am trying to unlock multichannel mode (5.1,7.1) but I am having BSODs on Windows after doing this. Any suggestion?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 20, 2021)

That would be because your ALC275 is probably stereo only, ALC275 Datasheet, PDF - Alldatasheet, those options shouldn't show, that might be to do with the ALC892 change I made.

I officially only support 8XX series, not so much stereo only ALCs, I apologize.

----

@jermando

Realtek ALC1200 demystified - what really distinguishes the entry-level sound chip from the larger ALC1220 | igor´sLAB

"All analog inputs and outputs are input and output capable and all of them can also be processed by DSP according to user definitions."


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 20, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @jermando
> 
> Realtek ALC1200 demystified - what really distinguishes the entry-level sound chip from the larger ALC1220 | igor´sLAB
> 
> "All analog inputs and outputs are input and output capable and all of them can also be processed by DSP according to user definitions."


Maybe it's true for this one (premium series), but for ALC8xx/9xx I haven't found anything, so I assume the Realtek driver must use CPU SIMD (SSE/AVX) for audio processing.

I don't know if you were a PC gamer 20 years ago, but we used to have dedicated audio DSPs back then (Creative EMU10K + EAX) with zero CPU usage. The WinXP audio stack was also a lot simpler and it supported DirectSound3D (no longer possible).


----------



## Ferather (Mar 20, 2021)

My old Creative X-Fi did use CPU for analogue to digital transcoding, up to 10% of the CPU, very inefficient. Not sure what else it used the CPU for but 10% is a ton.

Currently my Realtek 889, with transcoding, Ultra and E-APO hits 4% CPU (+- 2% for Windows), same system.

----

Here I have a media player, discord, a game and steam running, all at once:





----

Update to 6.0.9126.1 soon, and new thread.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 20, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That would be because your ALC275 is probably stereo only, ALC275 Datasheet, PDF - Alldatasheet, those options shouldn't show, that might be to do with the ALC892 change I made.
> 
> I officially only support 8XX series, not so much stereo only ALCs, I apologize.
> 
> ...


Strange, I always managed to use it normally. No BSODs with other drivers. To make the transition to the HDMI / Receiver correctly, I need do unblock this.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 20, 2021)

Hmm, it worked ok on other versions of DTS DCH? I can remove the code, but would rather not due to ALC892. I can remove the code for you specifically, if you can confirm it was ok before DTS DCH 6.0.9116.8.


----------



## Wakko000 (Mar 20, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Hmm, it worked ok on other versions of DTS DCH? I can remove the code, but would rather not due to ALC892. I can remove the code for you specifically, if you can confirm it was ok before DTS DCH 6.0.9116.8.


Yes, the first one.  9091


----------



## Ferather (Mar 20, 2021)

ok ty


----------



## silentfury (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi @Ferather - I just found your drivers and had some issues installing them on my ALC1220 -
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1462CC35&REV_1001 - [I was able to manually install the driver using a combination of installing the certificate in the trusted root certification authority store, and using have-disk method to install the DCH driver]. However I'm not seeing any DTS apps or tabs in the sound properties unfortunately. I'd also like to help you with a powershell script/installer instead of a batch file so it works a bit more seamlessly for non-technical folks. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help get this working on my ALC1220 for you. In the meantime I'm reverting back to AFF Optimus.  Cheers


----------



## Ferather (Mar 20, 2021)

"However I'm not seeing any DTS apps or tabs in the sound properties unfortunately" you need to install the apps, and if you want the Connect panel you need to add the property key.



====

New thread made, and update. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek.279972/

Main driver is the normal one, but without the ALC892 edits, Alternative is for ALC892 and others.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2021)

Thread locked. Please use new thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/


----------

